# Official Los Angeles Lakers 2014 Draft Thread



## PauloCatarino

I've never paid much attention to College Ball, but since this is the first time since James Worthy (1982) the Lakers have a chance at a top-5 pick, i'm starting to read and watch some players.

Now, let's say, for arguments sake, the Lakers get the #4 or #5 pick, where Embiid, Wiggins and Parker are out of reach.
What players should i study upon? What kind of players do you think the Lakers should be pursuing?

Considering the SG spot would be taken for the next couple of years, would it be wise to go after Exum or Smart? Or should the Lakers go big, with Randle or Vonleh? Any other?
Should the Lakers draft thinking potential or "ready to help right-away"?

What do you guys think? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*

Lakers should just take the BPA, position or instant impact should be irrelevant.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*

We should rename this thread Lakers 2014 draft thread now. 

I think we'll be anywhere from 1-8, and I have no idea who I want yet but agree it needs to the BPA.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*



Jamel Irief said:


> We should rename this thread Lakers 2014 draft thread now.


That's fine by me.



> I think we'll be anywhere from 1-8, and I have no idea who I want yet but agree it needs to the BPA.


I've always found "BPA" sometimes difficult to gauge, mainly when talking about guys from highschool or freshmen years in College.

I mean, guys like Embiid and Exum should be considered question marks, because they seem to have a long way to go (eventhough the potential is there) to become stars in the NBA.
The same can't be said (or at least to that extent) regarding a player like Jabari Parker, for instance, who looks like NBA "ready already"...


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*



PauloCatarino said:


> I mean, guys like Embiid and Exum should be considered question marks, because they seem to have a long way to go (eventhough the potential is there) to become stars in the NBA.


You're right on point. This draft class has been so highly touted, but as with most drafts, it's all based on potential. Parker and Smart seem the most ready to contribute, but their ceilings are a little lower. 

For what it's worth, I'm starting to lean away from Smart and Randle. Randle looks a bit lost on occasion and definitely won't stand out athletically on the next level. I love Marcus Smart as a player, but I don't know if he'll be much more than "solid" at the next level, which isn't worthy of a top-5 pick, IMO. 

Exum is the mystery. How much can we really take from the competition he's played against? Can he really play PG in the NBA? We'll see how his pre-draft workouts go.

And I haven't seen much of Vonleh outside of youtube. Will keep an eye out this month.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im not sold on Randle. 6'9 power forwards haven't had much luck in recent years. Smart is the safest bet to be a starting caliber PG for years but I'm not seeing a cornerstone player out of him. We're in an age of PGs so they shouldn't be hard to find through trade or free agency. I'd take Exum with the 4th pick if the other top three are gone. He needs a little seasoning which is exactly what he'll get playing behind and/or alongside Kobe but the potential is there. He's got the size and length to play both guard spots and if he adds muscle he can possibly play the 3 in spot minutes. If Wiggins, Parker and Embiid are gone I say go with Exum.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I'm 95% sure wiggins is my top pick. Not only because of his talent, but I think he'd be the person to grow the most as a result of playing with Kobe. As heralded as he is right now, he'll be better with a couple of seasons with the mamba.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The team receiving the 3rd pick may have the easiest pick in the draft. It's pretty clear Wiggins, Parker and Embiid are clear cut 1-3.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The team receiving the 3rd pick may have the easiest pick in the draft. It's pretty clear Wiggins, Parker and Embiid are clear cut 1-3.


Disagree, too early to make that statement. Somebody can blow up in the tourney.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm 95% sure wiggins is my top pick. Not only because of his talent, but I think he'd be the person to grow the most as a result of playing with Kobe. As heralded as he is right now, he'll be better with a couple of seasons with the mamba.


The kid's so smooth. You can't measure heart and dedication, but I think you're right, playing with Kobe could benefit him tremendously. Sky's the the limit. 

I'm still taking Parker, though. Less risk, IMO. I'd be shocked if he's not scoring at least 20+ ppg in a few years.

Embiid being coached by Kareem is crazy exciting too, but he's looking more and more like the #1 pick.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Disagree, too early to make that statement. Somebody can blow up in the tourney.


Idk if anyone can "catch" those guys, so much as one of them may have a bad tourney. Exum's not in the tourney and Smart and Randle have a LOT of ground to make up.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Idk if anyone can "catch" those guys, so much as one of them may have a bad tourney. Exum's not in the tourney and Smart and Randle have a LOT of ground to make up.


Smart can have a Wade in 03 or Noah in 06 (not 07) tourney and pass one of them... not to mention a guard hungry team could get in the top 3. People are fickle. 3 months ago Wiggins was almost a slam dunk #1.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The top three would have to fall flat on their faces and Smart or Randle would have to do some serious work in the tourney. Certainly possible though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ok guys. Lakers Mock Draft. Let's say we get the first pick. Who do we take?? 

My vote is Wiggins. His potential is through the roof.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok guys. Lakers Mock Draft. Let's say we get the first pick. Who do we take??
> 
> My vote is Wiggins. His potential is through the roof.



Wiggins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So far 

Wiggins - 2


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok guys. Lakers Mock Draft. Let's say we get the first pick. Who do we take??
> 
> My vote is Wiggins. His potential is through the roof.


If Embiid had showned a little more ooomph on offense, i'd pick him no problem. A dominating two-way Center does wonders.
For what i've seen and read, Parker will be an instant stud in the NBA, bit Wiggin's ceiling appears to be relevantly higher.
So, Wiggins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wiggins- 3


----------



## MojoPin

I take Embiid and instantly throw him in the gym with Captain for 8 hours a day.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wiggins - 3
Embiid - 1


----------



## Jamel Irief

I think I already stated my vote.

Though lets remember Wiggins is Canadian. What are they good at besides moose hunting and internet fights? We had Fox and have Sacre sure, but they aren't franchise players. 

Don't even get me started on Nash.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Very tough to pass on Parker or Wiggins, but I'd take Embiid.

Sky really is the limit considering the guy's only been playing organized ball for 3 or 4 years. All reports are that he's a student of the game and extremely smart. Under Cap's tutelage, he could dominate on both ends some day very soon. 

My only concern, outside of health of course, is that D'Antoni is definitely NOT the coach he needs right now. But I'd take a chance on him.


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> If Embiid had showned a little more ooomph on offense, i'd pick him no problem.


That's exactly how I feel about Wiggins. Such a smooth athlete, but for how athletic he is, I don't see him attack and finish powerfully as often as I'd expect. Far too many double clutches and acrobatic lay-up attempts. 

Nit picking, of course, still would be amazing to have that kind of prospect learning from Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wiggins -4
Embiid - 2


----------



## PauloCatarino

People talk about the Draft being a "deep draft", but after some reading, i remain with a question: how many *potential *superstars *appear *to be in next years' draft?

After a couple of readings, i came up with:

A - Potential superstar / sure-fire star:
- Wiggins;

B - Star player:
- Parker;
- Embiid;

C - Potential star:
- Smart;
- Exum;

Any others?


----------



## DaRizzle

> “And everyone is talking about an incredible draft class this year. I think it’s just the opposite—I think it’s a poor one myself," Jerry West told Scott Van Pelt and Ryen Rusillo on ESPN Radio.


Go to 11min: http://cdn16.castfire.com/audio/303...192487aa850a31&referer=http://t.co/mYYbfjxrjI


----------



## Uncle Drew

The draft class is over-hyped for sure, but there's no doubt it's a strong class. 3 studs at the top, a wild card in Exum and a bunch of solid players through the top 10. 

IMO, if you can get a player like Marcus Smart, Julius Randle or Aaron Gordon and not even be in the top 5, it's a deep draft. Plenty of solid players will be available throughout the first round, too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ok so Wiggins is off the board and we have the 2nd pick. Who we taking?? This one was hard for me. I'm just liking Embiids upside a whole lot more than Parker's. I'm going Embiid. 

1. Wiggins


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/442077715488059392
Embiid, Wiggins, and Smart


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok so Wiggins is off the board and we have the 2nd pick. Who we taking?? This one was hard for me. I'm just liking Embiids upside a whole lot more than Parker's. I'm going Embiid.
> 
> 1. Wiggins


It's risky, but Embiid is a gamble the Lakers MUST take if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So far 

Embiid- 2


----------



## MojoPin

Wiggins is really overrated. For such a sure thing, he really isn't lighting up the NCAA. Kevin Durant he isn't, and that is worrisome to me. If you can't put up KD numbers against inferior competition, then...


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok so Wiggins is off the board and we have the 2nd pick. Who we taking?? This one was hard for me. I'm just liking Embiids upside a whole lot more than Parker's. I'm going Embiid.
> 
> 1. Wiggins


Parker. He's a surefire perennial all-star.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Embiid- 2
Parker- 1


----------



## PauloCatarino

I admit i'm not too patient with mediocrity.
And the more i think the Lakers' will probably suck next season (same coach, no big FA signing) the more i'm inclined for them to pick a more "ready" player like Parker than to wait an develop a potential gem like Embiid...
Starting to have some doubts...


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*

Wiggins 41 points, 8 rebounds, 5 steals and 4 blocks tonight. 

%wiggins


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Help needed regarding College players...*



Jamel Irief said:


> Wiggins 41 points, 8 rebounds, 5 steals and 4 blocks tonight.
> 
> %wiggins


This is why he's stayed at the front of my hashtag.


----------



## Uncle Drew

That would've been more impressive if KU would've won, but to be fair, they were missing Embiid. Wiggins is a monster though, he can be as good as he wants to be.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Souts' take on some of the top prospects in the draft via Alex Kennedy.

http://www.basketballinsiders.com/nba-saturday-scouts-take-on-2014-draft/

Interesting stuff, especially in regards to Exum. He's becoming more and more intriguing. 

Of course, always need to be aware of smoke screens with scouts. Still worth the read.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Souts' take on some of the top prospects in the draft via Alex Kennedy.
> 
> http://www.basketballinsiders.com/nba-saturday-scouts-take-on-2014-draft/
> 
> Interesting stuff, especially in regards to Exum. He's becoming more and more intriguing.
> 
> Of course, always need to be aware of smoke screens with scouts. Still worth the read.


From the article:



> “This draft is much, much better than last year’s draft. There’s no doubt about that. I believe this draft class will have multiple All-Stars, whereas last year’s draft may not produce a single All-Star.
> “Andrew Wiggins, Jabari Parker and Julius Randle have failed to live up to expectations, but they are still very talented players. They may not have played as well as everyone hoped this season, but they all have a chance to be special players and have long, successful NBA careers. Even though they didn’t blow everyone away, they are all so young and they all have a ton of potential.
> 
> “There’s no question that this is an important draft. A lot of teams are hoping to land a player that they can build around in this draft. It’s also a big deal because of the importance of rookie deals in the new collective bargaining agreement.
> “In a draft like this, with so many intriguing prospects, the best pick may be No. 3 or No. 4 so that you can just see who falls to you rather than having to make that tough choice.”


I understand people are excited about the upcoming draft because of the relatively low quality of others (the "one-star-a-draft" in 2010 (George), 2011 (Irvin), 2012 (Davis), mainly last years'.

Like it's said in the article, there ARE many intriguing prospects coming out. But even the most talked about players raise interrogations (Embiid - back, Parker - position, Wiggins - mentality, Exum - untested, etc., etc.).
I'm starting to wonder if this years' draft has really been overhyped...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't necessarily think that this draft is deep in the sense of there being a Lebron/Durant future HOF type prospect but it's chock full of possible all star caliber prospects. I see Wiggins as more Paul George than Lebron. Parker's game reminds me of Paul Pierce. Marcus Smart has Allstar potential but he'll be stuck playing point guard in the age of point guards. Exum is still a question mark but from what I've read, he certainly very talented. And then you have guys like McDermott abd Aaron Gordon who could be solid starting caliber talent if plugged into the right system. I think the depth of this draft is really decided in the 4-20 spots and not necessarily 1-3.


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> Like it's said in the article, there ARE many intriguing prospects coming out. But even the most talked about players raise interrogations (Embiid - back, Parker - position, Wiggins - mentality, Exum - untested, etc., etc.).


There's always that, though. 

Few predicted Paul George's career track thus far.

Kyrie Irving played all but 11 games for Duke.

There's always question marks about players coming out, and nobody can predict how they'll develop. Greg Oden was supposed to be a "sure thing". You just never know.


----------



## Uncle Drew

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2014/

Updated Mock Draft from DraftExpress. Most reliable NBA draft source, IMO.

Supposedly team needs haven't been taken into account yet, but they have us taking Exum. Can't be mad at that if Parker and Wiggins are off the board when we pick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2014/
> 
> Updated Mock Draft from DraftExpress. Most reliable NBA draft source, IMO.
> 
> Supposedly team needs haven't been taken into account yet, but they have us taking Exum. Can't be mad at that if Parker and Wiggins are off the board when we pick.


The problem with the Lakers is that they are so deprived of talent that getting a "probable all-star" in the Draft won't do much, per se.
And, as far as i can read/watch, there are only 4 gems at the draft (Embiid, Wiggins, Parker and Exum), and two of them highly based on potential.
Obviously, it's hard to talk about freshmen in college and how they will develop, but if the Lakers pick #5 (like in the mock you posted) odds are they will be in the wrong side of the talent pool.
I mean, if the lakers were set in the wings, i wouldn't mind taking a bet on a guy like Randle to be a 15/10 type of player in the league. But seeing that the Lakers will start with only Kobe (a probable 20ppg on low efficiency) they will need a great amount of luck to draw a Top-4 selection, for their record won't be so lousy...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> The 2014 draft pick hasn’t been guaranteed into the top-5 for the Lakers just yet. We are all hoping for the best pick possible. Some may agree on drafting the best player possible, regardless of position. Some may agree on drafting by position to create an easier fit. The Laker team needs help everywhere, but there’s a player in the draft that could fit well as both the best player available and the best player by position. His name is Julius Randle.
> 
> Kentucky plays a style that is uptempo, a bit loose on offense. There is defensive discipline to the team, mostly based on interior defense. Willie Cauley-Stein creates tremendous impact with his shotblocking ability and help defense. It’s Julius Randle that provides the muscle, the activity, and cleans up the backboard.
> 
> Honestly, the Lakers need both kinds of players. Right now, getting a guy who can grab defensive boards would help the team tremendously.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Julius-Randle-as-a-Laker-Fit-2-9540168


----------



## MojoPin

MojoPin said:


> Wiggins is really overrated. For such a sure thing, he really isn't lighting up the NCAA. Kevin Durant he isn't, and that is worrisome to me. If you can't put up KD numbers against inferior competition, then...


What a bust! Cross this guy off your list, Mitch. Wow. His mentality seems to be slightly better than Kwame Brown. I'm exagerating, but he just doesn't seem to have the "fire" inside him.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Yet another overview of the Top-5 prospects:



> 5 College Basketball Stars the LA Lakers Must Keep an Eye on


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2003357-5-college-basketball-stars-the-la-lakers-must-keep-an-eye-on


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> Yet another overview of the Top-5 prospects:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2003357-5-college-basketball-stars-the-la-lakers-must-keep-an-eye-on


It's too bad only one of those prospects even made the sweet-16. 

Safe to say it will be quiet until predraft time.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> It's too bad only one of those prospects even made the sweet-16.
> 
> Safe to say it will be quiet until predraft time.


Looks like Randle or Exum might make my "top 3 is not set in stone" claim come true.


----------



## DaRizzle

MojoPin said:


> What a bust! Cross this guy off your list, Mitch. Wow. His mentality seems to be slightly better than Kwame Brown. I'm exagerating, but he just doesn't seem to have the "fire" inside him.


I dont claim to know anything about college bball...but I heard one interview with Wiggins. That dude sounded almost as bad as Michael Beasley being interviewed. Not a good sign.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Noah Vonleh of Indiana University told CBS Sports that he’d be entering the draft.
> 
> Indiana freshman Noah Vonleh just told @CBSSports by phone that he will enter the 2014 NBA Draft. Story coming …
> 
> — Gary Parrish (@GaryParrishCBS) March 24, 2014
> 
> Vonleh is the first big name to declare for the draft. As a forward/center, Vonleh didn’t put up eye-popping numbers for IU this year, but possesses the thing NBA scouts and GMs love most: potential. His huge wingspan and long frame has scouts drooling at the mouth.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Draft-News-Noah-Vonleh-Declares-for-NBA-Draft-2-9546127

If the Lakers don't get lucky (Top-5) in the Draft, i guess they will be looking at guys like Randle and Vonleh...


----------



## Uncle Drew

You can argue that Wiggins isn't the best prospect in this draft, but calling him a bust or saying we shouldn't draft him outright is a bit crazy. I'm not as big a believer as some, but the kid just turned 19 like a month ago. 

Randle will have the chance to show what he's got this coming weekend. Had a so-so game vs. Wichita State. Still not convinced he's anything more than "solid" at the next level.


----------



## MojoPin

Do you think a 19 year old Kobe would go 1-6 against inferior NCAA competition? For being such a great athlete and all, Wiggins just did not put up the type of numbers you would expect from a future franchise player. I don't see him being able to lead a team to an NBA championship as a #1 option. He is still a top pick, but he isn't the phenom that everyone, myself included, expected before the season began. 

If he develops a mean streak, watch out.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Do you think a 19 year old Kobe would go 1-6 against inferior NCAA competition? For being such a great athlete and all, Wiggins just did not put up the type of numbers you would expect from a future franchise player. I don't see him being able to lead a team to an NBA championship as a #1 option. He is still a top pick, but he isn't the phenom that everyone, myself included, expected before the season began.
> 
> If he develops a mean streak, watch out.


I don't think I can name more than 5 players in league history that were more determined than 19 year old Kobe, so your point is somewhat lost.

You compared him to Durant earlier, Durant wouldn't of put up gaudy 30-10 numbers on Kansas either. 

I do agree with you that Wiggins is a tad unselfish and passive though, which is why I said earlier that he would be better after playing with Kobe and more benefit more from that experience than any other player in the draft.


----------



## 29380

It is hard to be aggressive when you are in a offense that does not feature you, the opposing team is using multiple defenders to take away your driving lanes, and your head coach only runs *TWO* plays for you even though you are averaging 28 PPG in you last 4 games. 



> Stanford shocks Kansas
> 
> Self’s high-low system is predicated on the interaction between two big men inside the the 3-point line. The goal of the offense is to feed the ball into a posting big man as often as possible. It’s essential that the frontcourt personnel have the skills to operate from both the high (both elbows to the top of the key) and low (the block) post areas. They usually do; six Kansas big men have been selected in the first round of the NBA draft since Self took over. *The problem is that, as much as this offense empowers post players, it diminishes the impact (and, it could be argued, overall development) of the guards and wings filling the roles on the perimeter.*
> 
> This is where Andrew Wiggins’s “poor” performance on Sunday comes in.
> 
> With Joel Embiid out, Wiggins and Wayne Selden Jr. had to pick up the slack. The two responded by combining to go 2-of-11 from the field for just six points. Wiggins in particular was called out by more than one pundit for not being assertive enough in such a big tournament game. One of the ways used to point out the presumptive no. 1 draft pick’s shortcomings was to note how unheralded frontcourt duo Tarik Black and Perry Ellis combined for 27 points.
> 
> *But before heaping the blame on Wiggins, let me throw another number at you: two. That was the number of scripted plays called for specifically for the star freshman over the course of the entire game on Sunday. And one of those plays — a pin-down set against a rare man-to-man look from Stanford — ended up with Naadir Tharpe misreading a cut by Wiggins and throwing the ball away.
> *
> While Wiggins has taken over plenty of games, despite Self’s offensive principles, it’s not a shock that a 19-year-old playing in the biggest game of his career, against an* opponent using multiple defenses*, failed to find his rhythm. Black and Ellis succeeded because of Self’s steadfast dedication to using his two post players to combat both the man-to-man and zone looks from Stanford. The 27 points came from countless opportunities. Had Self looked to call more quick hitters for Wiggins or perhaps let him, instead of Black or Ellis, operate near the foul line when Stanford went into its 2-3 zone, that might have allowed the young star to get into a better rhythm. But by sticking to his tried-and-true methodology, *Self failed to get Wiggins into the game*, and perhaps because of it, his Kansas team won’t be playing another one this season.


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/a...im-boeheim-could-have-avoided-tourney-losses/


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, Jamel hit the point I was going to make. KD he is not, Kobe he is not. At least not at this time. But those are some awfully high standards. I mean, I'm not sure you can name 5 better freshman in NCAA history than KD as far as pure numbers go. And I'm not sure you can name 5 better and/or more determained perimeter players in history than Kobe. 

No doubt he has his flaws, and probably failed to live up to the hype. But he's not someone you draft because of the player he is right now. You take him because his cealing really is at a superstar caliber. I prefer Parker, personally, but I'll be just about equally excited for the future if Wiggins is a Laker in June.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Looks like Randle or Exum might make my "top 3 is not set in stone" claim come true.


I'd love to see more film of Exum. Very intriguing. Have to wonder if scouts are throwing smoke screens out there, though. 

Randle, not so sure. Would be sweet if he went top 3 if we weren't in it. lol Would push my more prefered prospects down.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Draft Picks #6 through #10 (w/video)


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Draft-Picks-6-through-10-wvideo-2-9558806

IMHO, not one potential franchise player available.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jordan was held to 13 pts in his final college game and he fouled out.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> NBA Draft Prospect Match-up: Dante Exum vs. Marcus Smart:


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/NBA-Draft-Prospect-Matchup-Dante-Exum-vs-Marcus-Smart-2-9564441


----------



## Uncle Drew

Hey Paulo, who are these guys you keep posting links from?

They're defintely not scouts, and sound much more like fans. Their info is basically recycled. 

Not that it's bad info, just be careful on who's reports you base your assessment of players on. They sound pretty bias and overly optimistic on some players abilities and how they would fit in with the Lakers


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Hey Paulo, who are these guys you keep posting links from?
> 
> They're defintely not scouts, and sound much more like fans. Their info is basically recycled.
> 
> Not that it's bad info, just be careful on who's reports you base your assessment of players on. They sound pretty bias and overly optimistic on some players abilities and how they would fit in with the Lakers


I don't know, man, just googling shit and linking anything remotely interesting... Obviously, things from Laker blogs/sites should be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> I don't know, man, just googling shit and linking anything remotely interesting... Obviously, things from Laker blogs/sites should be taken with a grain of salt...


Yeah, I got you. Grain of salt indeed, especially when you hear things like x-player would "flourish next to Kobe" or is "exactly the type of player the lakers need right now". 

Very fan-ish. 

BTW, Julius Randle tonight vs. Louville. See if he can prove me wrong about his tendencey to get lost on D and rely heavily on brute strength in the paint (won't fly in the NBA).


----------



## Uncle Drew

Great updated scouting report on Marcus Smart, including video. 

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Marcus-Smart-6284/

Not worthy of top-5 selection, IMO, but give me guys like this on my team anyday. Defensive minded, ultra-competitive, and just a little bit crazy.


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Draft-Picks-6-through-10-wvideo-2-9558806
> 
> IMHO, not one potential franchise player available.


Seems to me 100% of your opinion on these prospects is based on articles. So is it really IMHO or is it THO (their honest opinion)?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Seems to me 100% of your opinion on these prospects is based on articles. So is it really IMHO or is it THO (their honest opinion)?


I don't follow College ball. Never had any real interest in it. This year, because of the Lakers's dreadfull season and the prospect of them getting a top pick, i started to pay attention. 

A bunch of youtube highlights can only take you so far, so i read a lot. And the consensus seems to be that, eventhough this draft is good and deep, there doesn't seem to be many franchise players around. Do you disagree?


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> I don't follow College ball. Never had any real interest in it. This year, because of the Lakers's dreadfull season and the prospect of them getting a top pick, i started to pay attention.
> 
> A bunch of youtube highlights can only take you so far, so i read a lot. And the consensus seems to be that, eventhough this draft is good and deep, there doesn't seem to be many franchise players around. Do you disagree?


Well depends on what you call a franchise guy. How many drafts of the last 15 years had more than two franchise guys? 

If five guys from this draft become perennial all-stars (5 selections or more) that would be very impressive.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Well depends on what you call a franchise guy. How many drafts of the last 15 years had more than two franchise guys?
> 
> If five guys from this draft become perennial all-stars (5 selections or more) that would be very impressive.


I admit not being able to properly evaluate the top prospects for this draft ( i would have to watch plenty of tape). I mean, the top of the draft will be filled with one-and-done players who didn't exacty Durant the NCAA. I feel like guys who excelled in some part of the game (say, Randle ith rebounding, Stauskas with shooting) can successfully translate that hability to the NBA, but 19 year olds who couldn't average 20ppg in College ball? I would have to know their game pretty well to be able to guess their future.

But Akeem rode the pine in his freshmane year, so who can know?

For all i've read, i will agee that this draft can deliver up to 5 perennial all-stars. I just hope the Lakers can grab one of them.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, I mean Paulo if by "Franchise player" you mean a guy that can be the best player on a championship team, you'll be hard pressed to find a draft that produced more than two of those. 

Most people consider the 84', 96' and 03' classes to be some of the best all-time, but how many #1 guys on Finals teams were in those classes?

3 (4 counting Stockton), 2, and 2. Now obviously these include some of the best players all-time (MJ, KB, LBJ) so it's hard for any draft class to live up. Those drafts, however, are full of players that made several all-star teams (96' especially), and even more players who had long successful NBA careers. 

IMO, picking in the top ten (say 5-10) means you hope for a guy that can be a solid starter on your team for years to come. Consider it a successful draft if you get someone who will make an all-star team or two and didn't have a top-3 pick. And consider yourself lucky as hell if you get a true "franchise" player outside of the top 1-2 picks.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, I mean Paulo if by "Franchise player" you mean a guy that can be the best player on a championship team, you'll be hard pressed to find a draft that produced more than two of those.
> 
> Most people consider the 84', 96' and 03' classes to be some of the best all-time, but how many #1 guys on Finals teams were in those classes?
> 
> 3 (4 counting Stockton), 2, and 2. Now obviously these include some of the best players all-time (MJ, KB, LBJ) so it's hard for any draft class to live up. Those drafts, however, are full of players that made several all-star teams (96' especially), and even more players who had long successful NBA careers.


By "Franchise player" i mean a guy that's good enough for you to build your team around.
He doesn't have to be a Kobe Bryant/Lebron James type of player. A guy like Kyrie Irving (although his game is regressing a little), Blake Griffin or Anthony Davis fits the mold.



> IMO, picking in the top ten (say 5-10) means you hope for a guy that can be a solid starter on your team for years to come. Consider it a successful draft if you get someone who will make an all-star team or two and didn't have a top-3 pick. And consider yourself lucky as hell if you get a true "franchise" player outside of the top 1-2 picks.


The problem is that the Lakers need a little more than "a solid starter on your team for years to come". At the very least, the Lakers need a second option kind of player. More Andrew Bynum (if healthy) than Eddie Jones. 
And it seems to me that, if the Lakers draft from 6-to-10, it's not certain the Lakers can get that kind of player.
On the bright side, the Lakers should be able to draft a player that could be of immediate help on the starting 5. Unfortunately, the Lakers have the time to put together a team that can contend in 3, 4 years.


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> By "Franchise player" i mean a guy that's good enough for you to build your team around.
> He doesn't have to be a Kobe Bryant/Lebron James type of player. A guy like Kyrie Irving (although his game is regressing a little), Blake Griffin or Anthony Davis fits the mold.
> 
> The problem is that the Lakers need a little more than "a solid starter on your team for years to come". At the very least, the Lakers need a second option kind of player. More Andrew Bynum (if healthy) than Eddie Jones.
> And it seems to me that, if the Lakers draft from 6-to-10, it's not certain the Lakers can get that kind of player.
> On the bright side, the Lakers should be able to draft a player that could be of immediate help on the starting 5. Unfortunately, the Lakers have the time to put together a team that can contend in 3, 4 years.


Well first I'll just point out that you named three #1 overall picks. Second, I'll say that Wiggins, Parker and a healthy Embiid could potentially fit that bill.

And I know what you mean. This is when we as Lakers fans have to step back a realize how spoiled we are. Rebuilding doesn't happen overnight for most teams. I don't think it'll be long before we build a strong play-off team, but the reality is it may be a while before we compete for a title again, even if we somehow land a top 3 pick. Either way, there are plenty of players in this draft to be excited about adding to the team, even if they're not "franchise players".


----------



## Uncle Drew

Just a reminder to folks that Julius Randle is the lone "elite" prospect that will be playing tonight in the Final Four. Might be available when we pick, most experts have him as a top 5 selection. Check him out if you get a chance. Prototypcial PF, should be a great rebounder throughout his career. 

I _really_ want to like this guy, but I'm actually not a huge fan. We'll see what he brings tonight.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Gordon or Smart?

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-nation-2014-nba-mock-draft-version-2-0-powered-by-mynbadraft/2014/04/07/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Id go with Gordon. I think the league is full of point guards right now that can play at an all star caliber level. Although Smart is very good, I like Gordon's ceiling better. Wouldn't be mad at either pick though.


----------



## DaRizzle

Here are the draft percentages from last year to give us an idea of our chances:
http://www.nba.com/bobcats/2013-nba-draft-lottery-odds-chart


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Current Duke standout and potential top pick Jabari Parker has yet to officially put his name into the 2014 NBA draft.
> 
> That hasn't stopped him, however, from fantasizing about life as a professional athlete—or, more specifically, a Los Angeles Laker.
> 
> Parker held court with Mark Willard and Mychal Thompson on ESPN 710 AM Friday morning and sounded more than open to the idea of starting his hoops career under the Hollywood lights, via Lakers Nation's Serena Winters:
> 
> Serena Winters @SerenaWinters
> Follow
> Jabari Parker on possibility of being a Laker: "Being here would be a blessing." (On @ESPNLA710)
> 7:10 PM - 11 Apr 2014


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Jabari-Parker-Says-Being-a-Laker-Would-Be-a-Blessing-1-9656110


----------



## Uncle Drew

So the Celtics are about to win their 25th game. Ties them with us and they play Philly one more time.

If we lose our last 3 games, worst case scenario is a 3-way tie for 4th in the Lottery. 

Tie breakers are coin tosses, if I'm not mistaken, but the disparity in lotto balls isn't that much, I think. Either way, better odds than we have now.

I couldn't feel like more of a jackass rooting for losses, but its easily outweighed by the excitement over the chance at landing either Wiggins or Parker.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Crazy idea from another blog:

Assuming the Lakers get the, like, #5 pick in the draft and Parker, Embiid, Wiggins and Exum are gone, would it make sense to you guys for the Lakers to try and trade #5 (probably needing to package something more) for the Suns' 3 first round picks?


----------



## DaRizzle

FYI:


> In the event that teams finish with the same record, each tied team receives the average of the total number of combinations for the positions that they occupy.


BOS need to beat Washington in thier final game (and we lose) to tie them for 5th worst record.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nah. There are still some solid picks like Smart, Randle and Gordon available.


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Crazy idea from another blog:
> 
> Assuming the Lakers get the, like, #5 pick in the draft and Parker, Embiid, Wiggins and Exum are gone, would it make sense to you guys for the Lakers to try and trade #5 (probably needing to package something more) for the Suns' 3 first round picks?


If the Lakers get the 5th or 6th pick I'm hoping they try to use it to get Love, Irving or maybe even Katner.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I just realized who Aaron Gordon reminds me of- tyrus Thomas.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> If the Lakers get the 5th or 6th pick I'm hoping they try to use it to get Love, Irving or maybe even Katner.


Even if it those draft picks could turn out to be, like, Nik Stauskas, TJ Warren and Adreian Payne?


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Even if it those draft picks could turn out to be, like, Nik Stauskas, TJ Warren and Adreian Payne?


Not sure why you ask, but yes.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure why you ask, but yes.


Because i'm having a hard time figuring out the best use for the draft pick (if the Lakers pick #5, #6), considering: 

a) Kobe Bryant and a good-to-great FA (like Love) won't be enough to make the team a contender;

b) With Kobe's contract on the books, IIRC the Lakers have no money available to get TWO good-to-great FAs, hence no contending for 2 years;

c) Kobe, a #5 pick and a bunch of role players won't be enough to make the playoffs.

Wouldn't it be better to stockpile on young talent (like 3 first round picks in this draft) and develop them while Kobe's contract runs out and, THEN, try to make a big splash on the FA market to potentially contend for a long period of time?


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Because i'm having a hard time figuring out the best use for the draft pick (if the Lakers pick #5, #6), considering:
> 
> a) Kobe Bryant and a good-to-great FA (like Love) won't be enough to make the team a contender;
> 
> b) With Kobe's contract on the books, IIRC the Lakers have no money available to get TWO good-to-great FAs, hence no contending for 2 years;
> 
> c) Kobe, a #5 pick and a bunch of role players won't be enough to make the playoffs.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to stockpile on young talent (like 3 first round picks in this draft) and develop them while Kobe's contract runs out and, THEN, try to make a big splash on the FA market to potentially contend for a long period of time?


I don't recall a scenario when a team ever developed 3 rookies at the same time and had it pay off in the long run. Most recent example was Portland with Fernadez, Bayless and Oden. Prior to that it was the Celtics with Joe Johnson, Brown and Forte (guess which one they traded months later?). Clippers back at the turn of the century, etc.

1-2 of those rookies by odds will be a dud and you're left with one good starter... whoopee.


----------



## Uncle Drew

1 in 5 chance. That's we have, after a gawd awful season. 21.5% chance of landing a top 3 pick. 

As expected, Jabari Parker joined Andrew Wiggins and Joel Embiid in declaring for the draft. Those are still considered the consensus top-3. That is, of course, before pre-draft workouts, interviews, physicals, etc. Some scouts are claiming Dante Exum is just as much in the mix. And Julius Randle certainly helped his stock a bit with his tourney run. 

But there you have it. We have a _slightly_ better than 1 in 5 chance of landing one of them. 

Draft Lottery May 20th


----------



## Laker Freak

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't recall a scenario when a team ever developed 3 rookies at the same time and had it pay off in the long run. Most recent example was Portland with Fernadez, Bayless and Oden. Prior to that it was the Celtics with Joe Johnson, Brown and Forte (guess which one they traded months later?). Clippers back at the turn of the century, etc.
> 
> 1-2 of those rookies by odds will be a dud and you're left with one good starter... whoopee.


Closest I can think of is OKC drafting Durant, Green, Ibaka, Westbrook and Harden over a 3 year period. And even with all that talent they still have yet to win a championship.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

As much as Ireland has annoyed me this season, he made a good point the other day...which recent NBA champion has built through the draft?

12-13 Heat: Free Agency
11 Mavs: Trades/Free Agency
09-10 Lakers: Trades
08 Celtics: Trades
07 Spurs: Draft
06 Heat: Trades
05 Spurs: Draft
04 Pistons: Trades/Free Agency
03 Spurs: Draft
00-02 Lakers: Trades/Free Agency

Point being - the only team since 2000 to win an NBA title by "building their team through the draft" is the Spurs, who acquired all of their top players (Duncan, Robinson, Parker, Ginobili) through the draft. The rest of the teams traded for or signed the players that brought them to that next level.

I won't necessarily be upset if we deal our pick, as long as it's a good deal. One thing that would go a long way towards making it a good deal would be including Nash in the trade. It sure would help to have an extra $9.7M in cap space to fill out the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Those teams were all built under the old CBA. It's gonna be very hard to build the same way now. Draft picks have become gold because they provide cheap talent on multi year deals and we've seen that teams have been hesitant to pull off big deals at the deadline the last two years. I still say keep the pick unless Love agrees to extend (which I highly doubt he does).


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damian Necronamous said:


> I won't necessarily be upset if we deal our pick, as long as it's a good deal. One thing that would go a long way towards making it a good deal would be including Nash in the trade. It sure would help to have an extra $9.7M in cap space to fill out the team.


Dealing a lottery pick just to free up $9.7M in a not so deep free agent pool is not a good deal, IMO. Especially when you can free up $6M on your own w/ the stretch provision. If it's part of deal that brings a star player, on the other hand, sure. But I don't think anyone's anxious to deal us a star and pay Nash to sit the whole year. 

That pick shouldn't be delt for anything but a star player, IMO, or some combination of a good starting caliber young player and draft picks.

As KSF pointed out, that pick is valuable because it represents a potential starter who will be on a cost controlled contract for at least 3 years.


----------



## NK1990

So I was just curious to see from a Laker Fan point of view. If the lakers obtained a top 3 pick that would mean they could get Jabari Parker, Joel Embid, or Andrew Wiggins. Would you rather have those three players? Then sign maybe Carmelo Anthony? Then hopefully have Kobe Bryant back to almost what he was before the injury? Or would you rather trade your top 3 pick (insert another player or future picks) for Kevin Love and then maybe sign Carmelo Anthony and have them join Kobe Bryant?


I honestly see this happening and once again I was curious as to what the people of Los Angeles would think if they had the opportunity to have Kevin Love, Carmelo Anthony, and Kobe Bryant together. Many thanks for your answers :drums:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'd rather keep the pick (let's just say Wiggins for example), sign a mid level player (Lowry, Deng, Stephenson level) this summer. Roll with Wiggins, Kobe, mid level player and Nash next year while rolling over remaining cap into next summer. Sign Love in free agency and make a push in Kobe's last year with KB, Love, midlevel player and Wiggins. After Kobe retires, we have a young core of Love, Wiggins right at the time Durant and Westbrook are becoming free agents with a large chunk of cap coming off the books due to Kobe's retirement.


----------



## LA68

The whole question is moot.

MDA apparently is coming back. No FA will want to play for him. The team you see is the team you will get for a long time. 

Durant, Westbrook and the rest will resign with their own teams. Love goes to Chicago or NY.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I think I'd rather keep the pick. 

I'd love to take Lin/Asik off the Rockets hands to let them go after Melo. Gives us a chance at the playoffs next year and the year after we can sign Love.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'd love to take Lin/Asik off the Rockets hands to let them go after Melo. Gives us a chance at the playoffs next year and the year after we can sign Love.


Not a bad idea. I'd love to have Asik as a starting center. Lin's contract expires after next year anyway. Sign Deng and draft Marcus Smart, suddenly our defense isn't so bad.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Not a bad idea. I'd love to have Asik as a starting center. Lin's contract expires after next year anyway. Sign Deng and draft Marcus Smart, suddenly our defense isn't so bad.


What would we be talking about? Smart/Kobe/Deng/?/Asik with Lin off the bench?
Kelly as the PF (not a great solution, i know, but Hill is gone) and Swaggy P and that's a team that can make a playoff run!


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> What would we be talking about? Smart/Kobe/Deng/?/Asik with Lin off the bench?
> Kelly as the PF (not a great solution, i know, but Hill is gone) and Swaggy P and that's a team that can make a playoff run!


Bingo. And still have room to go after Kevin Love next summer so long as you don't over-spend for Deng and fill out this year's roster w/ cheap and/or one year players. 

Smart/Kobe/Deng/Love/Asik

Sh**, I'll take it.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Profiling 2 Point Guards Los Angeles Lakers Should Consider in 2014 NBA Draft


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Profiling-2-Point-Guards-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Should-Consider-in-2014-NBA-Draft-1-9740336

About Exum and Smart.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> The 3 Most Intriguing 2014 NBA Draft Prospects for LA Lakers


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/The-3-Most-Intriguing-2014-NBA-Draft-Prospects-for-LA-Lakers-1-9752125

About Randle, Gordon and Smart.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Out of those 4 players, I rank them 

Exum 
Randle
Gordon 
Smart 

I'm tempted to move Gordon ahead of Randle just because I like Gordon's defensive versatility though. Randle's rebounding ability is probably the only thing keeping him above Gordon. Dude is ferocious on the glass.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: James Worthy will respresent the Lakers in the May 20 draft lottery, The Times has learned. Interesting choice.


Hopefully our last number 1 pick can bring us our next number 1 pick.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hopefully our last number 1 pick can bring us our next number 1 pick.


Great choice on James. He's the best of the TWC sports crew, not counting stu and Jammie's ass of course. Kudos to buss as well for not hogging the attention. Plus magic has been too flirty lately and Kareem is too weird to put in that situation. I want to hear James booming voice being interviewed after the lakers get #1 !

Who did we send in 2005? Mitch?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Marcus Smart has been well covered on this site, whether it’s a scouting report, a player comparison with Dante Exum, a player comparison with Tyler Ennis, or his progression as a player last year. Simply put, he’s a talented point guard with maturity and character beyond his age. Despite the incident against Texas Tech last year, he took responsibility for his actions, accepted the consequences, and moved forward. He started playing more efficiently on the floor after the incident, while leading up to the tournament. People forget, the kid is just 20 years old.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Marcus-Smart-Future-Laker-2-9806295

Fan Perspective on Marcus Smart.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: Mitch Kupchak says he’s willing to trade the pick and also wants another middle/late 1st round pick. http://t.co/Hy7t58jfYH


Don't know how I feel about this unless we land a top 3 pick. Say we land the 3rd pick and Orlando lands either 4 or 5, we could swap picks for the price of their 2nd first rounder which is currently the 12th pick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Don't know how I feel about this unless we land a top 3 pick. Say we land the 3rd pick and Orlando lands either 4 or 5, we could swap picks for the price of their 2nd first rounder which is currently the 12th pick.


IMHO the drop-off in quality/potential after #4 (Embiid, Wiggins, Parker and Exum) is too much a deterrent to think anout trading down if the Lakers get a Top-4 pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

What if Wiggins and Parker are off the board at 3 and Orlando wants Embiid. I'd be fine with trading back for Exum and the 12th. Gordon, Rodney Hood, Lavine could all be on the board at 12. I love Embiid's potential but I really see this as a two tier draft with Wiggins and Parker on the first tier and Embiid on the tier with Exum, Randle, Smart and Gordon. This is all just speculation of course.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Mitch doesn't know what he's "willing to do" until he knows what the pick is going to be. He's said that multiple times. 

Is he willing to move the #1 pick? He shouldn't be. 
Is he willing to trade #6 or #7 if it means bringing in an established star player? Of course he'll look at it. 

BTW, measurements and combine tests are in. Can be seen here:
Draftexpress


----------



## R-Star

Anyone drafting Embiid is an idiot. How many skinny big men with "potential" that have serious back or leg injuries are going to keep getting high lotto picks?


----------



## e-monk

so begins r-star's new white whale: Embiid = Bynum 2.0?


----------



## R-Star

e-monk said:


> so begins r-star's new white whale: Embiid = Bynum 2.0?


Embiid = Noel 2.0


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *2014 NBA Draft Combine Measurements Analysis*
> 
> *-Noah Vonleh:* The Indiana power forward helped himself in a big way by measuring 6-8 without shoes (making him most likely between 6-9 and 6-9 ½ with shoes) and 247 pounds while sporting a massive 7-4 ¼ wingspan. Vonleh had the second-longest wingspan among all 60 prospects, second to only 7-footer Isaiah Austin (7-4 ½ wingspan). More importantly, Vonleh had the largest height-to-wingspan differential (8 ¼ inches). Vonleh also measured freakishly large hands in terms of length (9 ¾) and width (11 ¾), both tops in the combine. Vonleh's hand width measured second best in our database next to Greg Smith's 12-inch mitts. Aside from the hands Vonleh's physical measurements are fairly similar to 2010 draftee Derrick Favors, who measured 6-8 ¾ without shoes and 245 pounds with a 7-4 wingspan.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *-Julius Randle:* Randle was criticized for much of his freshman year for a low steal and block rate, which many attributed to having short arms. He put that rumor to rest by registering a 7-foot wingspan, more than adequate for his 6-9 (in shoes), 250-pound frame, even if his standing reach leaves something to be desired at 8-9 1/2. The 6-9 250 pound Randle measured similarly to Kevin Love, who came in at 6-7 ¾ without shoes, 255 pounds, with a 6-11 ¼ wingspan and 8-10 standing reach.
> 
> *-Dante Exum: *Exum measured a legitimate 6-6 in shoes with an impressive 6-9 ¼ wingspan. Exum has great size for a shooting guard, let alone a point guard. The Australian combo guard also filled out his frame a bit, weighing in at 196 pounds, up eight pounds from the 2013 Nike Hoop Summit. Exum's closest physical comparison is Michael Carter-Williams, who measured 6-5 3/4 , 184 pounds with a 6-7 ¼ wingspan.
> 
> *-Marcus Smart: *Smart measured a bit shorter than expected at 6-3 ¼ with shoes. The bruiser point guard does make up for it with a massive 6-9 ¼ wingspan however. Smart also weighed in at 227 pounds, making him the second-strongest point guard in our database. Although heavier and longer, one of Smart's closest comparisons is Jarrett Jack (6-3 ½, 198 pounds, 6-7 ½ wingspan).
> 
> *-Aaron Gordon: *One of the most athletic prospects in the draft, Gordon helped himself in the measurements department as well standing 6-7 ½ without shoes (estimated to be around 6-8 ½ to 6-9 with shoes) to go along with a 6-11 ¾ wingspan. Gordon measured only 6-6 without shoes less than a year ago at USA Basketball. Although different styles of players, the 221-pound Gordon had similar measurements to Paul George (6-7 ¾, 214 pounds, 6-11 ¼ wingspan).


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/2014-NBA-Draft-Combine-Measurements-Analysis-4523/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dream scenario that doesn't involve Wiggins or Parker:

Lakers land the 3rd pick in the draft. Trade down with Orlando for the 4-5 pick and the 12th. Select Dante Exum and Aaron Gordon.


----------



## 29380

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dream scenario that doesn't involve Wiggins or Parker:
> 
> Lakers land the 3rd pick in the draft. Trade down with Orlando for the 4-5 pick and the 12th. Select Dante Exum and Aaron Gordon.


If that happen Orlando would more than likely draft Exum.


----------



## R-Star

Ender said:


> If that happen Orlando would more than likely draft Exum.


Yea. They aren't moving the 4th and 12th for the 3rd. 

Although picking Exum locks them in with 2 combo guards who aren't really points. 

I don't think they care about winning anytime soon though, so who knows.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If I'm Orlando I'm trying to get Marcus Smart. But they don't need to trade up to snag him. Boston is the only other lottery team I see that has a lottery pick and a mid first rounder.

Edit: check that. Sixers too.


----------



## MojoPin

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Out of those 4 players, I rank them
> 
> Exum
> Randle
> Gordon
> Smart
> 
> I'm tempted to move Gordon ahead of Randle just because I like Gordon's defensive versatility though. Randle's rebounding ability is probably the only thing keeping him above Gordon. Dude is ferocious on the glass.


Lol no way is Gordon even close to Randle. Sure, he has defensive versatility, but he can't shoot a lick and has very little offensive game. He isn't going to be able to dunk all over everyone in the NBA like he did in the NCAA. Lakers don't need a Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Smart is also much, much better than him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Lol no way is Gordon even close to Randle. Sure, he has defensive versatility, but he can't shoot a lick and has very little offensive game. He isn't going to be able to dunk all over everyone in the NBA like he did in the NCAA. Lakers don't need a Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Smart is also much, much better than him.


I think a better comparison for Gordon is tyrus Thomas. Kind of surprises me you think there are 14 better players than him though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gordon actually remind me more of Kenneth Faried


----------



## Dissonance

Gordon is more like Shawn Marion than either.


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> Gordon is more like Shawn Marion than either.


Prime Shawn Marion?

That would be nice.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *A Lakers fan's guide to the 2014 NBA Draft Lottery*
> 
> (...)
> We'll certainly go over this in greater detail as the Draft inches closer, but the difference in picks 1-4 varies fairly significantly than picks 5-8. The draft's top three players--a consensus collection of youngsters including (in no particular order) Kansas center Joel Embiid, Kansas swingman Andrew Wiggins and Duke forward Jabari Parker--are all projected to be multi-time All-Stars, if not potentially franchise changing players. The next three or four could reach that lofty status, albeit with much more risk attached to all of their names: mysterious Australian point guard Dante Exum, Oklahoma State point guard Marcus Smart, Kentucky big man Julius Randle and explosive Arizona forward Aaron Gordon. The Lakers are currently looking like they'll be selecting from that second batch of names rather than the first, but that's exactly why this draft lottery is so crucial. The team's last number one overall pick, 1988 Finals MVP and Hall of Famer James Worthy, will be presiding over the purple and gold deus in New York on Tuesday night, hoping to bring the same luck to the drawing as was there nearly three decades ago.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/5/19/5725052/a-lakers-fans-guide-to-the-2014-nba-draft-lottery


----------



## Jamel Irief

What day is the lottery?


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> What day is the lottery?



Today.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Today.


WooHoo! The first day Im back in the country where they televise NBA basketball! 

Go Big Game James!!! Time for you to step up in the clutch again and get interviewed with your sexy baritone voice that makes @DaRizzle get wet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im calling the 2nd pick.


----------



## Basel

I just want Top 3. Doesn't matter which it is. Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle

holy crap...its today....what time????


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> holy crap...its today....what time????


5pm


----------



## ceejaynj

Let's go Big Game James...bring us some luck tonight!


----------



## DaRizzle

Shits goin down...Nervous time


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wiggins Wiggins Wiggins Wiggins!!!

Let's win this pick just to make the haters and idiots (anyone that thinks the NBA is rigged and continues to watch is an idiot) mad!


----------



## Jamel Irief

LOL whose bobbleheads does Big Game have on the podium?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Time for Exum to start smoking Malboros leading up to the draft Vlade Divac 89 style.


----------



## sylaw

Looks like we're getting some mediocre guy w/ this pick. Oh well.


----------



## MojoPin

Trade the pick unless Exum demands Lakers. There's no one worth it at #7 unless Vonleh sticks around.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> LOL whose bobbleheads does Big Game have on the podium?



Jerry Buss and Chick Hearn.


----------



## Basel

Kevin Love for the 7th pick? #WishfulThinking


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Kevin Love for the 7th pick? #WishfulThinking


Maybe Pekovic.


----------



## DaRizzle

screw Cleveland


----------



## Jamel Irief

I agree with trading it though. Love, Pekovic, Kantner... I guess Irving isn't a possibilty anymore.


----------



## MojoPin

This is the maddest I've been about the nba in a long, long time. Well, at least since Stern nixed Chris Paul.


----------



## Basel

I'm guessing we'll take Gordon or Smart.


----------



## MojoPin

That certainly extinguishes the hope of a quick turn around. Not much of a trade chip, not likely to yield an impact player. Gonna be a rough 2 years for Kobe, especially considering we have no pick next year (practically) regardless of how bad the team is. Ugh.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Basel said:


> I'm guessing we'll take Gordon or Smart.


It will be between Gordon, Smart and Vonleh.
Wich means we're f****d.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> This is the maddest I've been about the nba in a long, long time. Well, at least since Stern nixed Chris Paul.


Why would you be mad at the nba because of a lottery result? What does the nba have to do with it?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If we keep the pick I like Vonleh. 

Then absorb Lin/Asik so the Rockets can chase Melo.

Asik
Vonleh
FA
Kobe
Lin

Keeps us in the playoff hunt and flexible at the same time.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Sky seems to be falling again. You guys realize the odds of us dropping to 7 were actually quite good, right?



PauloCatarino said:


> It will be between Gordon, Smart and Vonleh.
> Wich means we're f****d.


Wth. Picking up one of these guys means we're f****D? Really?

Obviously they're no where near the class of prospect as Wiggins or Parker, but Gordon or Smart would be solid pick-ups. 

Obviously if someone is available, you move the pick. But I'd be happy adding either one of these guys. They're top 5 picks in most drafts.


----------



## MojoPin

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would you be mad at the nba because of a lottery result? What does the nba have to do with it?


Cleveland getting all these lucky picks since Lebron left is highly suspicious. Also, the results are evidence that the lottery system doesn't work. Bill Simmons summed it up pretty nicely during the tv show.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Cleveland getting all these lucky picks since Lebron left is highly suspicious. Also, the results are evidence that the lottery system doesn't work. Bill Simmons summed it up pretty nicely during the tv show.


So you would of been happy with the nba if ping pong balls landed differently? You either hate the lottery or don't, you can't just complain about it when your favorite team moves down a spot.


----------



## MojoPin

The drop to 7 isn't what I'm mad about; Cleveland going to #1 for the third time in four years is. The probability of that is like 1%. Rig it for LA for once!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Who are people thinking we could trade the pick for? Kyrie and Love are probably out. Maybe Rondo if they can't get a star. By trading the pick + Nash we'd probably have enough cap space to make a playoff team. But would we be locked into mediocrity?

Might be wiser to keep the pick on a cheap contract and try to get placeholders that keep us competitive (hard I know) while remaining flexible to pursue a bigger name later. That's why I love the Lin/Asik idea.

But they might feel too much pressure to be a winning team again.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Who are people thinking we could trade the pick for? Kyrie and Love are probably out. Maybe Rondo if they can't get a star. By trading the pick + Nash we'd probably have enough cap space to make a playoff team. But would we be locked into mediocrity?
> 
> Might be wiser to keep the pick on a cheap contract and try to get placeholders that keep us competitive (hard I know) while remaining flexible to pursue a bigger name later. That's why I love the Lin/Asik idea.


Agreed. This pick isn't _that _ valuable to pull in a star player. 

Keep the pick. Bring in someone who can be a starter for a loooong time.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> The drop to 7 isn't what I'm mad about; Cleveland going to #1 for the third time in four years is. The probability of that is like 1%. Rig it for LA for once!


If you think the lottery is rigged then we can't have a conversation. You're just an irrational lunatic if so.


----------



## ceejaynj

Keep the pick...you never know.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Draft either Gordon, Smart or Vonleh. All of them have, at worst, starting caliber talent. Keep them and use them as a building block.


----------



## DaRizzle

Jamel Irief said:


> If you think the lottery is rigged then we can't have a conversation. You're just an irrational lunatic if so.


Yeah, CLE winning it 3 out of 4 years if anything proves its NOT rigged. Who the hell would want to help CLE....

...this adds juice to the Lebron going back to CLE story


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

What do people think of trading Nash and the pick for Rondo (and possibly a future late pick from them) and then chasing Melo.

We'd have the room exception for around 2.7 mil to sign someone with and a 2.8 mil trade exception to fill out the frontcourt.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Who are people thinking we could trade the pick for? Kyrie and Love are probably out. Maybe Rondo if they can't get a star.


I think it's a foregone conclusion. Boston's once chance at landing Carmelo was a top three pick to deal for Love allowing them to guarantee him a contender (and forcing a sign & trade). No way they're getting Love for #6 , which means no Anthony and no quick turnaround. 

So at this point Rondo is on the block, even if unofficially. I'd put the leading contenders as LA (Nash/#7) and Orlando (Afflalo/whatever/#12) as the leading contenders.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I'll admit I'm 100% bias in this as I know how good of a player he is. 

But the thought of having Rondo in purple and gold makes me want to puke. 

Taking MDA and Nash was bad enough.


----------



## E.H. Munro

The point of Rondo is luring one of his friends to LA, such as Anthony this summer or Durant in 2016.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Draft either Gordon, Smart or Vonleh. All of them have, at worst, starting caliber talent. Keep them and use the mass building block.


Why not trade it for someone who is already a GOOD starter?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> Why not trade it for someone who is already a GOOD starter?


I keep telling him the Lakers are just going to sign free agents and he keeps talking about rebuilding. If #7 turns Nash's dead money into a productive player it's a major victory.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Just for sake of argument, Nash has a 15% trade kicker and will absolutely NOT report to Boston if traded there.

Chances Boston is willing to pay $11 mil+ and Rondo for #7 ?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Uncle Drew said:


> Just for sake of argument, Nash has a 15% trade kicker and will absolutely NOT report to Boston if traded there.
> 
> Chances Boston is willing to pay $11 mil+ and Rondo for #7 ?


If he retires he retires. So be it. At that point he's just an expiring deal for Boston to move. I mean in any scenario where they trade Rondo they were always taking back salary anyway, so I'm not sure why you think that's an issue.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Sky seems to be falling again. You guys realize the odds of us dropping to 7 were actually quite good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Wth. Picking up one of these guys means we're f****D? Really?
> 
> Obviously they're no where near the class of prospect as Wiggins or Parker, but Gordon or Smart would be solid pick-ups.
> 
> Obviously if someone is available, you move the pick. But I'd be happy adding either one of these guys. They're top 5 picks in most drafts.


Most drafts suck.

Obviously, the Lakers had a slim chance to get a high pick, but it was there. Afterall, if the Cavs can get 3 #1s in 4 years, why shouldn't the Lakers be very lucky once in a while in the draft (they had, like, 20% chances of landing a Top-3 pick)?
As far as i can see (wich is not saying much) at #7 the Lakers won't get a major contributer. A decent starter, maybe. In a couple of years, maybe.

"F*****" because old, overpayed Kobe Bryant + decent starter + No Big FA means the Lakers will struggle to make the playoffs.

Does a #7 pick in this year draft has trade value? Should the Lakers try and trade down to get one more first rounder?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Nbadraft's mock is currently

1 Cleveland Joel Embiid
2 Milwaukee Andrew Wiggins
3 Philadelphia Jabari Parker
4 Orlando Dante Exum
5 Utah Julius Randle
6 Boston Noah Vonleh

That leaves Marcus Smart (non shooter) and Aaron Gordon (poor offensive game) as the choices for #7 . There's a plus: they are good defenders.

Would it be interesting to, say, try and trade #7 for Phoenix's #14 + #18 ? To try bring someone like Rodney Hood and Shabazz Napier? Or Kyle Anderson? Or Adreian Payne?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Let's not forget the other two times the lakers were in the lottery they drafted all stars.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Let's not forget the other two times the lakers were in the lottery they drafted all stars.


Roy Hibbert is a freaking all star!


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Roy Hibbert is a freaking all star!


5 months ago you thought Roy Hibbert was good enough to lead a team to a freaking championship!


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> 5 months ago you thought Roy Hibbert was good enough to lead a team to a freaking championship!


No freaking way! That's a freaking lie!  (yes, that's a wink: deal with it!)


----------



## Uncle Drew

E.H. Munro said:


> If he retires he retires. So be it. At that point he's just an expiring deal for Boston to move. I mean in any scenario where they trade Rondo they were always taking back salary anyway, so I'm not sure why you think that's an issue.


Because it's very possible (and likely) that eating $11 mill+ in salary for a player that never sets foot in Boston would be too steep a price for a pick.

Further complicating things, Rondo is on the last year of his deal, which would mean he'd be a one year rental unless he signs an extension. What are the odds that he and a team would be willing to come to an agreement on an extension with his value where it is right now playing 30 games after a serious injury. Would he not want to play this season out to show his worth?

One more wrinkle. The Lakers _can't_ trade this pick unless they acquire another 2014 first-rounder. So find a pick to send our way _with_ Rondo and take back $11 mil of Nash's salary? Or wink-wink deal; Lakers pick for the Celtics with the understanding that the trade will go through in July? And if Melo re-signs or goes to Houston or Chicago by then? 

There's a lot not to like about it from both sides.


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> Most drafts suck.
> 
> Obviously, the Lakers had a slim chance to get a high pick, but it was there. Afterall, if the Cavs can get 3 in 4 years, why shouldn't the Lakers be very lucky once in a while in the draft (they had, like, 20% chances of landing a Top-3 pick)?
> As far as i can see (*wich is not saying much*) at the Lakers won't get a major contributer. A decent starter, maybe. In a couple of years, maybe.
> 
> "F*****" because old, overpayed Kobe Bryant + decent starter + No Big FA means the Lakers will struggle to make the playoffs.


Paulo, I respect your opinion a lot man, but I'm starting to see what's bolded there in regards to the draft. lol

Here's some notable names that have been drafted the past ten years picks 7-10: 

Harrison Barnes
Greg Monroe
Steph Curry
Eric Gordon
Luol Deng
Gordon Hayward
Joakim Noah
Andre Iguodala
Paul George
Brandon Jennings
Andrew Bynum*

For one, only a few of the guys above were immediate stars. For two, Marcus Smart and Aaron Gordon are just as likely to have an immediate impact as anyone not named Jabari Parker, IMO. They're both good players with a lot of strengths and some obvious flaws, just like any other player. Stop reading scouting reports and thinking you know all there is to know about these guys. They have a tendency to over-hype both strengths and weaknesses. 

I'm not exactly sure what you or other Lakers fans were expecting from last night or this draft in general, but I was hoping for someone that can be an immediate contributor with the potential to make an all-star team someday. I think they certainly fit that mold.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Uncle Drew said:


> Because it's very possible (and likely) that eating $11 mill+ in salary for a player that never sets foot in Boston would be too steep a price for a pick.


There was always a zero percent chance that Boston was going to get useful players _and_ a lottery pick for Rondo. If they were getting a high pick all they were going to get was expiring salary anyway. So essentially you're claiming that they'd never deal Rondo for expiring salary and a lottery pick because, they'd want a lottery pick and expiring salary instead?



Uncle Drew said:


> Further complicating things, Rondo is on the last year of his deal, which would mean he'd be a one year rental unless he signs an extension. What are the odds that he and a team would be willing to come to an agreement on an extension with his value where it is right now playing 30 games after a serious injury. Would he not want to play this season out to show his worth?


I'm not sure you actually understand the new CBA, the new CBA essentially ends the practice of contract extensions _except_ in situations were the next contract is going to start at a lower salary. Such as Bryant's extension. But in any case where a raise is going to come players aren't going to sign extensions because it results in less money. 

If Rondo were to sign an extension the most anyone could pay him would be $44 million over the three years following next (or ≈ 4/57). If he were to go to free agency he could sign a contract with another team for up to 4/78. If he re-signs with whomever he plays for next year he can get up to 5/95. Do you understand now why no one is extending?



Uncle Drew said:


> One more wrinkle. The Lakers _can't_ trade this pick unless they acquire another 2014 first-rounder.


Do you ever read the details of CBAs? The Lakers can agree on a deal ahead of time, and simply close it after making the choice. This happens, literally, all the time. No second 2014 selection is necessary.


----------



## Uncle Drew

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm not sure you actually understand the new CBA, the new CBA essentially ends the practice of contract extensions _except_ in situations were the next contract is going to start at a lower salary. Such as Bryant's extension. But in any case where a raise is going to come players aren't going to sign extensions because it results in less money.
> 
> If Rondo were to sign an extension the most anyone could pay him would be $44 million over the three years following next (or ≈ 4/57). If he were to go to free agency he could sign a contract with another team for up to 4/78. If he re-signs with whomever he plays for next year he can get up to 5/95. Do you understand now why no one is extending?
> 
> Do you ever read the details of CBAs? The Lakers can agree on a deal ahead of time, and simply close it after making the choice. This happens, literally, all the time. No second 2014 selection is necessary.


Yes I understand, wth. That's what I'm telling you. He's not going to extend. And the Lakers are *not* going to give up a lottery pick for one year of his services. We don't get a FA, Kobe doesn't return to form, Rondo bolts. We're literally at square one.

And what I'm referring to is the fact that we traded our only 1st rounder last year and have already traded next year's. Do *you* understand how that works? We can't trade this first rounder before July without acquiring another. 

You're awfully condescending, and there's really no reason for it.


----------



## Diable

I don't think I'd be very excited about the prospect of paying Rondo anything close to a max salary, which is probably what he will get. Guy is pretty much dependent upon having a large number of shot makers on the floor with him and generally speaking he doesn't create the types of shots you want to be taking. 

Everything starts with him dribbling for a long time and it usually ends up with someone taking a mid range jump shot. That's an incredible shot for Rondo's assist total, but it's the least desirable shot in basketball as well.


----------



## ceejaynj

Marcus Smart's current game reminds me a little of Magic's game when he was drafted. Although Smart is 5 inches shorter, like Magic...he is an excellent rebounder, he is good in the open court, fast...but not quick, a good penetrator, a decent passer, a decent defender, strong, and his shot needs some work. Seems like most of the mock drafts I have seen have him coming to LA. I am okay with that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I think the biggest risk with the Rondo idea is missing out on Melo. Then what? 

And the fact that even with Melo we would be like the Hawks of the last few years. In the playoffs but not a threat.

But I just don't know if the front office can be patient enough.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Paulo, I respect your opinion a lot man, but I'm starting to see what's bolded there in regards to the draft. lol


Hey, I've already confessed not knowing much about College Players!  



> Here's some notable names that have been drafted the past ten years picks 7-10:
> 
> Harrison Barnes
> Greg Monroe
> Steph Curry
> Eric Gordon
> Luol Deng
> Gordon Hayward
> Joakim Noah
> Andre Iguodala
> Paul George
> Brandon Jennings
> Andrew Bynum*


In ten years you got Steph, Noah, George and Bynum (pre-crazyness). Ten years. Only one star.



> For one, only a few of the guys above were immediate stars. For two, Marcus Smart and Aaron Gordon are just as likely to have an immediate impact as anyone not named Jabari Parker, IMO. They're both good players with a lot of strengths and some obvious flaws, just like any other player. Stop reading scouting reports and thinking you know all there is to know about these guys. They have a tendency to over-hype both strengths and weaknesses.


It's not that i think Smart and Gordon aren't good players. Quite the opposite. For what i've read (a lot) and watched (a little) they could be exactly what the doctor ordered IF the Lakers roster was different. They seem "third-option" players, and the Lakers need(ed) a little more than that.
This is from a Lakers fan pointview, off course. And from a Lakers fan that doesn't think Gasol will stick around.
IF Gasol continues and Kobe is at least 80% the Kobe of yesteryears maybe a player like Smart or Gordon can be very helpfull (mainly on defense). 



> I'm not exactly sure what you or other Lakers fans were expecting from last night or this draft in general, but I was hoping for someone that can be an immediate contributor with the potential to make an all-star team someday. I think they certainly fit that mold.


With all honesty, i was hoping for a Top-3 pick. The Lakers had a 20% chance of making it, so i was keeping my fingers crossed. An Eddie-Jones kind of player is nothing to frown about, but this was THE draft to get lucky (instead of those basterds Cavs!).

Oh well, let's see what happens...

Btw, any thoughts on trading down to try and get another first rounder?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Uncle Drew said:


> Yes I understand, wth. That's what I'm telling you. He's not going to extend. And the Lakers are *not* going to give up a lottery pick for one year of his services. We don't get a FA, Kobe doesn't return to form, Rondo bolts. We're literally at square one.


Are you saying that the Lakers are never going to make a trade ever again? Because no star will ever sign an extension given the current realities. If anything Rondo makes it easier for LA to recruit a free agent because the third star is just as happy to not shoot the ball, meaning more FGAs for the other two.



Uncle Drew said:


> And what I'm referring to is the fact that we traded our only 1st rounder last year and have already traded next year's. Do *you* understand how that works? We can't trade this first rounder before July without acquiring another.


Yes, you can, the same way that dozens of teams have done it since the 1980s. You reach agreement on the trade, and finalise it _after_ choosing the player that the other team requests. This literally happens almost every single draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think the biggest risk with the Rondo idea is missing out on Melo. Then what?


His closest friends in the NBA are 'Melo, Josh Smith, Rudy Gay, and Kevin Durant. You figure out what's next.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

E.H. Munro said:


> His closest friends in the NBA are 'Melo, Josh Smith, Rudy Gay, and Kevin Durant. You figure out what's next.


Josh Smith and Rudy Gay aren't stars. So we are banking on Durant bailing on a perennial contender to come play with a 30 year old Rondo and nothing else because they are friends.

Obviously that would be the plan if Melo didn't come. I was just pointing out there is a serious chance it won't work.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Josh Smith and Rudy Gay aren't stars. So we are banking on Durant bailing on a perennial contender to come play with a 30 year old Rondo and nothing else because they are friends.


Yes, you're banking one of his best friends, that hangs out with him regularly, to join him the year after kobe retires and the Lakers have a completely clear cap. When they can sign another star player to join them. And that's assuming that Anthony doesn't sign on to join his wife in LA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> No freaking way! That's a freaking lie!  (yes, that's a wink: deal with it!)


I don't get it? Am I supposed to hate winks?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Official Los Angeles Lakers 2014 Draf*



E.H. Munro said:


> Yes, you're banking one of his best friends, that hangs out with him regularly, to join him the year after kobe retires and the Lakers have a completely clear cap. When they can sign another star player to join them. And that's assuming that Anthony doesn't sign on to join his wife in LA.


Yeah I understand the logic. I'm just not optimistic it will work with Durant. Unless OKC's injury curse continues they have a great shot at a title before that and I don't see Durant leaving that because he is friends with Rondo. But with Love likely being traded elsewhere and the Cavs getting the #1 pick (meaning no Kyrie) we might not have a choice.

The other option is to keep the pick and go the placeholder route (like Lin/Asik) and keep our flexibility while trying to accumulate assets (very hard) and be reasonably competitive (also difficult) until we can sign or trade for the pieces to compete.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Official Los Angeles Lakers 2014 Draf*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yeah I understand the logic. I'm just not optimistic it will work with Durant. Unless OKC's injury curse continues they have a great shot at a title before that and I don't see Durant leaving that because he is friends with Rondo. But with Love likely being traded elsewhere and the Cavs getting the #1 pick (meaning no Kyrie) we might not have a choice.
> 
> The other option is to keep the pick and go the placeholder route (like Lin/Asik) and keep our flexibility while trying to accumulate assets (very hard) and be reasonably competitive (also difficult) until we can sign or trade for the pieces to compete.


OKC isn't going to be a taxpayer, so they're going to keep letting key pieces go to find cheaper options. I'm actually not optimistic about their chances at all. And those move to zero once Westbrook bolts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The more I think about it, the more I like Marcus Smart. He put up better agility scores than Wall, Westbrook and Paul at the combine while being ridiculously strong for a PG. He's a gamer and plays with a chip on his shoulder which will be huge with Kobe. His shot isn't bad mechanically he just needs to get more consistent with it and he's a bulldog defensively. Two way players at the PG position are hard to find.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

So how do you guys actually rank the prospects?

It is commonly held that the best prospects available will be Smart, Vonleh, Randle and Gordon.

I think Randle will be fine, but he has a Brandon Bass vibe to him. Both undersized 4's who got by in college through strength and aggression. They have similar measurements, and while I think Randle has a little more agility/coordination Bass had a more polished jump shot coming out of college. Should still be a solid player, but I would prefer Vonleh. 

Smart would be a safe choice, but good bigs are harder to find.

I think Gordon certainly has potential, but I am uneasy about how long it might take him to develop.


----------



## Uncle Drew

E.H. Munro said:


> Are you saying that the Lakers are never going to make a trade ever again? Because no star will ever sign an extension given the current realities. If anything Rondo makes it easier for LA to recruit a free agent because the third star is just as happy to not shoot the ball, meaning more FGAs for the other two.


Is that what I said? Maybe I'm saying that it's worth the risk for Dwight or K. Love but definitely not for Rondo. TF man. 

I'm kinda done with this. You've made a decent, albeit very flawed case as to why it would make sense. I hope you can understand why the Lakers wouldn't be anxious to pay Rondo the max or anywhere close to it next summer on the hopes that he can convince Durant to come to LA in 2016.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> So how do you guys actually rank the prospects?
> 
> I think Randle will be fine, but he has a Brandon Bass vibe to him. Both undersized 4's who got by in college through strength and aggression. They have similar measurements, and while I think Randle has a little more agility/coordination Bass had a more polished jump shot coming out of college.


That's a fair comparison, IMO. I'm really not high on him. We've seen a lot of great rebounding 4's in college not translate over to the NBA so well. He seems to get lost on defense far too often as well. Think he'll be a good, not great player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'd rank them Randle, Smart, Vonleh, Gordon. I wouldn't be mad with any one of them. They all bring something to the table. With Gordon, we have to remember that he's the youngest player in the draft too and won't turn 19 till September. Vonleh somewhat reminds me of an Elton Brand. Those long arms allow him to play bigger than his 6'9 height.


----------



## Uncle Drew

So how about we power rank the prospects now, pre private workouts.
So long as Embid's back checks out, safe to assume these guys will be out of our reach: Wiggins, Parker, Embid, Exum.

On most people's boards, that leaves:
Julius Randle
Marcus Smart
Noah Vonleh
Aaron Gordon
Doug McDermott
James Young
Dario Saric 

I'm sure there's others being considered by different outlets.

Rank your top 5, in order.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Vonleh
Randle
Smart
Gordon 
McDermott

That's my top 5 in your scenario.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Randle, Smart, Vonleh, Gordon, McDerrmott


----------



## E.H. Munro

Uncle Drew said:


> I'm kinda done with this. You've made a decent, albeit very flawed case as to why it would make sense. I hope you can understand why the Lakers wouldn't be anxious to pay Rondo the max or anywhere close to it next summer on the hopes that he can convince Durant to come to LA in 2016.


Ultimately I don't think it will take the full max (5/96-98) to sign him, and if it means getting to play on national TV every night with one of his buddies he might not even ask for what other teams could sign him for.

Anyway, don't get too caught up in the pick because the odds are just north of nil that whomever it is actually remains there after LA makes the pick.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Mine goes:

Smart
Gordon
Randle
Vonleh
McDerrmott

Smart can be a franchise PG. Such a unique player with his size, strength, and competitiveness. 

I think Vonleh may be the best long term prospect, just too risky and don't want to wait for him. 

I rate Gordon higher than most, mostly because of his defense.


----------



## ceejaynj

Uncle Drew said:


> Smart can be a franchise PG. Such a unique player with his size, strength, and competitiveness.


Agreed. Once his shot becomes more consistent...look out!


----------



## Uncle Drew

ceejaynj said:


> Agreed. Once his shot becomes more consistent...look out!


Care to weigh in on your top five available?

Anyone else? Jamel? Paulo?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Care to weigh in on your *top five available*?
> 
> Anyone else? Jamel? Paulo?


I think Embiid, Wiggins, Parker, Exum, Vonleh and Randle will be the 6 first picks.

That would leave Smart and Gordon for the picking. 

If the Lakers keep the pick, it will be between those two.

So, meh...


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> I think Embiid, Wiggins, Parker, Exum, Vonleh and Randle will be the 6 first picks.
> 
> That would leave Smart and Gordon for the picking.
> 
> If the Lakers keep the pick, it will be between those two.
> 
> So, meh...


Dammit, Paulo, if you don't want to play, don't play. lol

The question was top five available after Wiggins, Parker, Embiid and Exum are off the board. Rank the rest so we can get a consensus.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Care to weigh in on your top five available?
> 
> Anyone else? Jamel? Paulo?


Trade


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Randle, Smart, Vonleh, Gordon, Saric


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Dammit, Paulo, if you don't want to play, don't play. lol
> 
> The question was top five available after Wiggins, Parker, Embiid and Exum are off the board. Rank the rest so we can get a consensus.


Oh, ok. Sorry about that 

I'll go:

Randle (he can be a double-double player right off the bat, and solve all other things later);
Vonleh (i see him having more of an impact straight away than Smart) 
Smart
Gordon (not very high on him)
Stauskas


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Trade


I'm also leening towards that. 
And no, i'm not agreeing with Jamel. He is agreeing with me (first to put up the scenario!)


----------



## ceejaynj

Uncle Drew said:


> Care to weigh in on your top five available?
> 
> Anyone else? Jamel? Paulo?


We know that Andrew Wiggins, Jabari Parker, Joel Embiid will go top three...which we have no shot at. Also, more than likely, Dante Exum will also be out of our reach with our #7 pick. However, Exum could be considered a risk to other teams interested in drafting him, since he appears to only want to play for the Lakers. Apart from the prospects above, what does that leave us at the #7 pick? 

My choices are:

1) Marcus Smart - My choice - his game reminds me of Magic's and we really need an aggressive PG who can score and run the break. Plus, with his size, he is a good rebounder and defender. His shot just needs some work, but can certainly be improved.

2) Noah Vonleh - Lots of offensive upside...if we want to wait. Good defender and rebounder down low. We also need an aggressive big man and he could fit the bill.

3) Aaron Gordon - Reminds me of Blake Griffin with his above-the-rim game. Decent defender and good in transition also. Not a great shooter though. Would certainly bring some excitement at the 3...since he can fly. Would be a great fit on a rebuilding team.

4) Julius Randle - Good down low on offense, and a good rebounder. However, not a great shooter. Gets down-and-dirty in the paint with lots of upside at the 4.

5) Doug McDermott - I really like this kid on offense. He has a great shot and good size to play the 2. I think he is too small for an NBA 3 or 4. As a result, he could turn out to be another Adam Morrison.

Should be interesting to see which prospect Mitch chooses, or how the Dante Exum scenario unfolds. I hope Mitch doesn't trade the pick because we need youth...and I was always a fan of rebuilding through the draft.


----------



## PauloCatarino

ceejaynj said:


> We know that Andrew Wiggins, Jabari Parker, Joel Embiid will go top three...which we have no shot at. Also, more than likely, Dante Exum will also be out of our reach with our #7 pick. However, Exum could be considered a risk to other teams interested in drafting him, since he appears to only want to play for the Lakers. Apart from the prospects above, what does that leave us at the #7 pick?
> 
> My choices are:
> 
> 1) Marcus Smart - My choice - his game reminds me of Magic's and we really need an aggressive PG who can score and run the break. Plus, with his size, he is a good rebounder and defender. His shot just needs some work, but can certainly be improved.
> 
> 2) Noah Vonleh - Lots of offensive upside...if we want to wait. Good defender and rebounder down low. We also need an aggressive big man and he could fit the bill.
> 
> 3) Aaron Gordon - Reminds me of Blake Griffin with his above-the-rim game. Decent defender and good in transition also. Not a great shooter though. Would certainly bring some excitement at the 3...since he can fly. Would be a great fit on a rebuilding team.
> 
> 4) Julius Randle - Good down low on offense, and a good rebounder. However, not a great shooter. Gets down-and-dirty in the paint with lots of upside at the 4.
> 
> *5) Doug McDermott - I really like this kid on offense. He has a great shot and good size to play the 2. I think he is too small for an NBA 3 or 4. As a result, he could turn out to be another Adam Morrison.*
> 
> Should be interesting to see which prospect Mitch chooses, or how the Dante Exum scenario unfolds. I hope Mitch doesn't trade the pick because we need youth...and I was always a fan of rebuilding through the draft.


McDermott is 6'8 and too slow to play the 2. In the NBA he should be a 3.


----------



## ceejaynj

PauloCatarino said:


> McDermott is 6'8 and too slow to play the 2. In the NBA he should be a 3.


Yeah...I have seen his height reported at 6'6" at the low, and 6'8" at the high.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Some fans don’t want to admit it, but the Los Angeles Lakers are currently in the middle of a rebuilding phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, there are only four players under contract with the team, and one of those players (Kendall Marshall) has an unguranteed contract. For this reason, there’s a lot of holes on the team that need filling, and that makes this year’s draft all that more important for the purple and gold.
> 
> Obviously, rebuilding teams have always welcomed talented rookies and their low salaries with open arms, though this is even more so the case these days due to the league’s current Collective Bargaining Agreement.
> 
> Because of this, the value of draft picks are at an all-time high, though that apparently won’t deter Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak from hoping to acquire an additional first-round pick over the next few weeks.
> 
> “We may look to get a pick some other way because we have guys we interviewed who aren’t going to be gone before the second round, but they’ll be around after [our current pick],” Kupchak said, according to Mark Medina from the L.A. Daily News. “You only get so many assets in this league. Draft picks are an asset. There’s cap room, draft picks and players. Those are assets you can use to rebuild a team.”
> 
> As mentioned earlier, the Lakers currently only have four players under contract, so that obviously doesn’t help matters when it comes to trying to pull off a trade.
> 
> However, there’s a chance the Lakers could simply buy a pick with cash and a future second-rounder if they can find the right buyer.
> 
> One example of a deal such as this was pulled off by the then-New Jersey Nets in 2011 when they sent their 2013 second-round pick and cash considerations to the Minnesota Timberwolves in exchange for the 31st overall pick in the 2011 draft.
> 
> There’s also a chance that the Lakers could look to acquire an additional pick by providing another team with substantial salary cap relief.
> 
> One situation – this isn’t a rumor, by the way, just an idea – could involve the Chicago Bulls, who are the owners of the 16th and 19th pick in this year’s draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Duke’s Rodney Hood, who is projected to go in the mid-to-late first-round, could be a player the Lakers have their eye on
> 
> The Bulls are expected to amnesty Carlos Boozer – which could help them free up enough cap space to sign Carmelo Anthony, though they’d still need to pay Boozer his owed salary (nearly $17 million) if he’s amnestied – however, they’d be smart to explore the trade market before doing so.
> 
> Mitch Kupchak could offer to take Boozer off Chicago’s hands in order to land another first-round pick in this draft. This kind of move would be less about acquiring Boozer (who has just one year left on his contract) and more about landing another draft pick, and a move like this is something that Kupchak has mentioned in the past. Remember: the team’s upcoming cap space can be used in trades, not just during free agency.
> 
> If the Lakers are unsuccessful in trying to land another first-rounder, picking up a second-round selection would be easier and less expensive, and while the talent level normally drops off the in the second round, the Lakers have done well in the past to find productive players in the 40s and 50s.


http://lakerholicz.com/lakers-news-mitch-kupchak-2014-first-round-draft-pick/2014/05/25

Interesting to see of Mitch can snag another draft pick,


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hypothetically, I would love if we could land Smart or Gordon with the 7th and Zach LaVine with 19th from Chicago. I wouldn't mine renting Boozer for a year to snag another pick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Julius Randle, Aaron Gordon, Noah Vonleh and Marcus Smart. These are the names you've read over and over in the last week, and will continue to see until the Lakers draft choice goes official. There are other players who will also be on the Lakers' radar, like National Player of the Year Doug McDermott and likely other prospects who will wiggle their way onto the team's big board over the coming weeks. Interviews, private workouts and smoke screens await us for the next month. Current mock drafts lean heavily toward Randle or Smart holding up a Lakers jersey on draft night.
> 
> Out of the group of players likely available to the Lakers at No. 7, *however, who would you be least comfortable with the team drafting on June 26?*


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/5/26/5744316/la-lakers-nba-draft-2014-marcus-smart


----------



## E.H. Munro

ceejaynj said:


> Yeah...I have seen his height reported at 6'6" at the low, and 6'8" at the high.


He's 6'8" in his Doc Martens (6'6.25" in his bare feet) with mediocre speed, below average quickness and not a lot of lift without a running start. Great shooter, though. He'll carve out a Korveresque career as a floor-spacing SF.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Absolutely yes to renting Boozer for a year. Perfect place holder to help us make a little play-off run next year. However I doubt Chicago gives up a 1st rounder with no assurances they can attract Melo.

Besides, if we're helping a team with a salary dump, I'm still big on Wilt's idea of going after Asik.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Consensus Pre-private workouts big board:

1) Randle

2) Smart

3) Vonleh

4) Gordon

5) McDermott

Looks like the top four is pretty clear. I'll start posting links to videos and articles about these guys in the coming weeks as private workouts get underway.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Pros and Cons for LA Lakers Drafting Aaron Gordon at No. 7 in 2014 NBA Draft*
> 
> The 2014 NBA draft continues to inch closer—the annual rite of passage will take place on June 26. The Los Angeles Lakers will be picking at No. 7 in the first round, which narrows down the choices to some extent.
> 
> Ask yourself this question, however—if the Lakers could sign Blake Griffin for $2.5 million, would they?
> 
> Of course they would.
> 
> That’s exactly what Aaron Gordon brings to the table—plus some added versatility. Maybe the comparison has been beaten to death, but that doesn’t make it untrue. Gordon has an insane motor, plays above the rim and dunks with the same ferocity that resulted in Kia car ads and a monster throw-down reputation for Griffin.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Pros-and-Cons-for-LA-Lakers-Drafting-Aaron-Gordon-at-No-7-in-2014-NBA-Draft-1-9890175


----------



## Uncle Drew

So sick of the Blake Griffin comparisons. People won't let it go. Similar skin tone, curly hair and they can fly. Pretty much where it stops. 

I don't think he's as fluid of an athlete as Matrix, but that's a much better comparison.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

He's like a Faried, Marion hybrid.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *NBA Draft 2014: Profiling Marcus Smart*
> 
> As was discussed in our Roundtable about who our least favorite potential Laker would be, I am not a fan of Marcus Smart. I'm not sure I would be a fan of him being on my team, I don't think I would enjoy rooting for him, and I don't plan on hoping for him to succeed in the NBA. However, given the Lakers' draft position with the #7 pick, there is a definite possibility that they might consider drafting Smart in that spot.
> 
> Objectively, I don't think this would be a bad draft pick, and I'll explain why, along with the strengths, weaknesses, and other elements of Marcus Smart in this prospect profile.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/5/28/5757276/nba-draft-2014-marcus-smart-la-lakers-profile


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @FreshHoops: Dario Saric to head straight to NBA from Europe if drafted by Lakers or Celtics? http://t.co/uiyYI7zb3i


At least we know people want to play for us...


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/5/28/5757276/nba-draft-2014-marcus-smart-la-lakers-profile


A Kansas guy who doesn't like Marcus Smart? No way. 

I'm not saying he's lying or anything, but my goodness, almost all of the "lowlights" are clips against KU.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Ok, idk if anyone actually looks at this thread or cares, but I'm going to try to put together some video profiles for the top four after the "big" 4. I'm putting DX's scouting video. Last season's highlights. Maybe like, sportscenter top plays. A private workout video if available, and maybe just a fun video to show how crazy athletic these guys are. And I'll post their interview from the combine. Staying away from High school mixtapes that make all of these guys look unstoppable.

I'll start with Julius Randle.


----------



## Uncle Drew

No private workout video out yet.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Randle is a very interesting prospect.
Seems like an old school kind of PF: plays close to the rim, has many moves on the post, rebounds very well. Doesn't seem to have a jumper, though.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I'm just not seeing it with Randle. I see good, not great player.

Solid feel, but low bball IQ, IMO. edit: also didn't notice until watching those tapes how much higher he elevates off one foot. Would prefer big man to be a two foot jumper, just in terms of being able to get up without much room. He registered a 29 in no step vert at the combine. Fairly average. 

He can be a difference maker with his hustle and rebounding, but I don't think his scoring ability will translate over so well. Waaayy too left handed, and just bulls his way to the basket. Developing a 15-18 ft jumpshot will be vital to his success.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @GoodmanESPN: Lakers workout(s) Wednesday loaded -- PGs Smart, Ennis, Payton; wings Stauskas, LaVine, James Young, Hood, McDermott; bigs Vonleh & Gordon.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers workouts Wed. Session1:Ennis, Brendan Lane, Smart, Stauskas, Vonleh, Young. Session 2:Gordon, Harris, Hood, LaVine, McDermott, Payton


I wish there was a way we could watch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> The team has been linked to a number of different prospects including Marcus Smart and Julius Randle. But another player of interest will be Arizona’s Aaron Gordon who told Slam Magazine that he would love to be a Laker:
> *
> The Lakers are a great program. It’s a traditional program, so I think the level of intensity will be way up. If I ended up playing with Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash, that would be absolutely insane. I would want to know everything that they know. I’d be attached to Kobe at the hip. I’d be attached to him and Steve Nash.*
> 
> These are the kinds of things you like to hear from a draft prospect, and is one of the reasons why Gordon is so highly touted in this draft, despite being far from a finished product.
> 
> Gordon is arguably the best athlete in this draft and has excellent defensive potential. He reminds many of Shawn Marion because of his quick jumping ability, but he still has a lot of work to improve his game offensively.
> 
> The fact that he seems so willing and eager to learn from two of the smartest players in the NBA shows that he is willing to put in the necessary work to become a great player.


http://www.lakersnation.com/2014-nba-draft-aaron-gordon-would-be-attached-to-kobe-at-the-hip/2014/06/03/

Definitely what I like to hear from a prospect.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*For argument's sake*, let's say the Lakers decide to trade down (Phoenix or Chicago) to get two first rounders instead of #7 .
*In that scenario*, what would you consider a good draft?

Zach LaVine 6-6 PG/SG?
Elfrid Payton 6-4 PG?
Shabazz Napier 6-0 PG?
Tyler Ennis 6-2 PG?
Gary Harris 6-4 SG?
Nik Stauskas 6-6 SG?
Rodney Hood 6-8 SF?
TJ Warren 6-8 SF?
Adreian Payne 6-10 PF?
Other(s)?
(two players)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

In that situation I'd love to acquire Gordon and LaVine but if Gordon is off the board, ill settle for LaVine and Payne


----------



## Uncle Drew

https://twitter.com/KevinDing



> With a three/four-step lead-up, UCLA's Zach LaVine had a 46" vertical here at his Lakers workout.





> And Zach LaVine also said his epic 46" vertical today: "I think I was pumped a little bit, y'know, the Lakers."


DAMN. That's serious ups. 

#7 is wayy to high for him, IMO. I'd take a shot on him if we got another pick or traded down.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

#Bounce


----------



## Jamel Irief

I saw that pic on instagram and figured it was a misleading angle, but now that its enlarged it looks like he hit all the markers??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looks like it. Yeah I agree 7 is a reach but I wouldn't mind moving down to acquire LaVine. Also there's talk about the Lakers possibly buying another pick. Not quite sure how that works though.


----------



## Uncle Drew

46" puts him about eye level with the rim and reaching over 12 feet given his measurements from the combine. 

He's obviously a big time athlete, but his game has not caught up, not even close. 

He's a high risk - high reward pick. I wouldn't take the gamble in the top 10.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kevin Ding said that picture wasn't even the 46 inch attempt. Crazy


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> 46" puts him about eye level with the rim and reaching over 12 feet given his measurements from the combine.
> 
> He's obviously a big time athlete, but his game has not caught up, not even close.
> 
> He's a high risk - high reward pick. I wouldn't take the gamble in the top 10.


NBADraft.Net has him at 9 (Charlotte); DraftExpress has him at 17 (Celtics).

"Freakish athleticism" from a PG/SG should mean what, exactly? A couple of breakaway dunks a game in the pros, tops? So what? 

This is a guy that wasn't a starter in College (sure, he was a freshman) and had 2, 1 and 5 points in UCLA's tournament games.

Going conservative, he's a late first rounder. And probably not going to be a factor in his first couple of seasons in the League.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

They're comparing him to Westbrook. Russ put up similar numbers as a freshman at UCLA too. He also didn't start his freshman year. LaVine is certainly a project, but his three point shot is much farther along than Westbrook's was at that time. Someone may take a shot on him in the middle of the first but I don't think he goes in the top 10.


----------



## Jamel Irief

People are overrating college stats. Not just with lavine but wiggins too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> People are overrating college stats. Not just with lavine but wiggins too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you saying mid first round picks aren't going to translate into Russell Westbrook level players?

Last year NBADraft.net player comparison for Dennis Schroder was Rajon Rondo. Are you trying to tell me that Schroder will never be as good as Rondo?

Are you going to sit there with a straight face and tell me every European white forward isn't going to be Peja or Nowitzki? That every white 2 guard that can shoot isn't going to be Kyle Korver?

How dare you?!?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, Paulo, I mean you don't take a guy like that based on the player he is now or the numbers he put up in college. It's a high risk-high reward in that he can end up anywhere from a fringe NBA player to a stud. You just never know because he's so young. 

He's not just an athlete, he does have some skill which tbh, is more pro-game friendly anyway. Decent jumper, capable defender although not the most focused the few times I seen him. He's tried to show he can play some point, and he does have decent vision, but not anywhere close to full time PG potential. 

He's a better shooter than Russ at this stage. No where near the penetrator, but who the hell is? Idk, so hard to project. That's why I'm not taking a chance on him unless we get an additional pick and make a safer bet on another player. If we trade out of the lottery, then why not, I suppose. But that's a swing for the fences in the top 10, and we can't afford to miss.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> *Yeah, Paulo, I mean you don't take a guy like that based on the player he is now or the numbers he put up in college. It's a high risk-high reward in that he can end up anywhere from a fringe NBA player to a stud. You just never know because he's so young. *
> 
> He's not just an athlete, he does have some skill which tbh, is more pro-game friendly anyway. Decent jumper, capable defender although not the most focused the few times I seen him. He's tried to show he can play some point, and he does have decent vision, but not anywhere close to full time PG potential.
> 
> He's a better shooter than Russ at this stage. No where near the penetrator, but who the hell is? Idk, so hard to project. That's why I'm not taking a chance on him unless we get an additional pick and make a safer bet on another player. If we trade out of the lottery, then why not, I suppose. But that's a swing for the fences in the top 10, and we can't afford to miss.


Obviously. 

I'm not demanding that a freshman college player should be able to Durant the NCAA to develop into a stud in the NBA, but i do have some questions about freshmen that (i) didn't start (ii) didn't exactly conquer the comp (iii) have no lauded characteristic than athletic hability.

One thing is a guy like Randle or Vonleh (rebounding), or Gordon (defense) that have traits that make it less than a gamble to forsee how they will fair in the pros. Lavine is fast and can jump out of the gym. That's why i said that, going the conservative way (that is, avoiding to gamble much), he would probably be a late first round pick. Because we're talking about the Lakers. Other franchises can afford to gamble more.

Can Zach Lavine develop into an all-star kind of player? Off course he can. But should the Lakers gamble on him (like, say, in a Top-15 pick)? I don't think so. The Lakers are in no place to wait and develop a wing player for 2, 3 years, IMHO... Not when they can, for example, get a young established player like Chandler Parsons (i know they don't play the same position, just using him as an example).

IF i have Jodie Meeks (to be seen) to spell Kobe for a couple of years, why should i gamble on a player who has good potential but can't help right away? If i don't have Meeks, would i like Lavine spelling Kobe? Not really. I would much rather have a guy that can contribute more right away even if his ceiling his lower (and talking about ceilings, nowhere did i read Lavine's is otherwordly)...


----------



## Ballscientist

Trade up to top 3!

Sign Nick Young pack with #7


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I was thinking s/t Pau to OKC for Lamb, Perkins and 21st pick. 

Package the 7th and 21st to move up or keep them.


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I'm not demanding that a freshman college player should be able to Durant the NCAA to develop into a stud in the NBA, but i do have some questions about freshmen that (i) didn't start (ii) didn't exactly conquer the comp (iii) have no lauded characteristic than athletic hability.
> 
> One thing is a guy like Randle or Vonleh (rebounding), or Gordon (defense) that have traits that make it less than a gamble to forsee how they will fair in the pros. Lavine is fast and can jump out of the gym. That's why i said that, going the conservative way (that is, avoiding to gamble much), he would probably be a late first round pick. Because we're talking about the Lakers. Other franchises can afford to gamble more.
> 
> Can Zach Lavine develop into an all-star kind of player? Off course he can. But should the Lakers gamble on him (like, say, in a Top-15 pick)? I don't think so. The Lakers are in no place to wait and develop a wing player for 2, 3 years, IMHO... Not when they can, for example, get a young established player like Chandler Parsons (i know they don't play the same position, just using him as an example).
> 
> IF i have Jodie Meeks (to be seen) to spell Kobe for a couple of years, why should i gamble on a player who has good potential but can't help right away? If i don't have Meeks, would i like Lavine spelling Kobe? Not really. I would much rather have a guy that can contribute more right away even if his ceiling his lower (and talking about ceilings, nowhere did i read Lavine's is otherwordly)...


I wonder if I should bump the thread from Russell Westbrooks rookie season where people are calling him a "not even NBDL caliber offensive player."


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Are you saying mid first round picks aren't going to translate into Russell Westbrook level players?
> 
> Last year NBADraft.net player comparison for Dennis Schroder was Rajon Rondo. Are you trying to tell me that Schroder will never be as good as Rondo?
> 
> Are you going to sit there with a straight face and tell me every European white forward isn't going to be Peja or Nowitzki? That every white 2 guard that can shoot isn't going to be Kyle Korver?
> 
> How dare you?!?


I know you're making some kind of point... but I've read your post twice and can't figure it out. Especially since you quoted me and I've barely given any opinions on any prospects.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> I wonder if I should bump the thread from Russell Westbrooks rookie season where people are calling him a "not even NBDL caliber offensive player."


is there one about Darius Miles?


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I know you're making some kind of point... but I've read your post twice and can't figure it out. Especially since you quoted me and I've barely given any opinions on any prospects.


You obviously don't read draft websites. The point is I agree that they overrate prospects. They have guys in the mid to late first round that they compare to stars in todays league. 

Again assuming you read draft websites, I made the joke that every white shooters is called the next Kyle Korver or Mike Miller, and any European player is immediately compared to the closest euro NBA player of similar height.


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I'm not demanding that a freshman college player should be able to Durant the NCAA to develop into a stud in the NBA, but i do have some questions about freshmen that (i) didn't start (ii) didn't exactly conquer the comp (iii) have no lauded characteristic than athletic hability.


So it seems like we have one of these discussions once a week. None of us are scouts and even experts are taking educated guesses. But I think a lot of people make the mistake of treating the college game like a true minor league to the NBA. It's a completely different game.

Zach Lavine coming in as a 4 star, barely top-50 recruit and not cracking a starting line-up with two other NBA players at a program like UCLA doesn't say much, IMO. Just that he went to a top-notch program in a tough conference and that he's not a can't miss prospect, which nobody is claiming he is. Nobody was talking about him in the lottery a year ago. He grows a couple inches, shows off his world class athleticism in a few games off the bench and a draft outlet says he's the next Westbrook and boom. 

My point is if he becomes a stud, he's not taking a linear path, which very, very few players do. His one year at college doesn't really prove anything one way or the other.


----------



## R-Star

Ballscientist said:


> Trade up to top 3!
> 
> Sign Nick Young pack with #7


Who the hell is accepting that deal?


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> Who the hell is accepting that deal?


You know damn well every team would be salivating over the prospect of landing Nick freaking Young (better than any current Pacer, i remind you!) and #7 !


----------



## R-Star

PauloCatarino said:


> You know damn well every team would be salivating over the prospect of landing Nick freaking Young (better than any current Pacer, i remind you!) and #7 !


I think if you guys are lucky you can trade Nick Young and the 7th for something like the 10-20 pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

S/t Pau to Chicago for Boozer and the 16th or 19th?


----------



## e-monk

don't need to S&T Pau to pull that off necessarily, just need the Bulls to think they have a realistic chance at Melo if they clear cap space


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> You obviously don't read draft websites. The point is I agree that they overrate prospects. They have guys in the mid to late first round that they compare to stars in todays league.
> 
> 
> 
> Again assuming you read draft websites, I made the joke that every white shooters is called the next Kyle Korver or Mike Miller, and any European player is immediately compared to the closest euro NBA player of similar height.



Correct, I don't read draft websites. 

All they do is lead me to believe I know something about a player I haven't seen okay. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

If Aaron Gordon gets picked at 7, it's going to be awfully hard for me to remain a Laker fan. Please no. 

I think Smart will be the best player available. Have him lose some weight over the summer and put him in the gym with Kobe. He has a long reach despite being a little short for the 2. I don't foresee him staying as a 1.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Biggest Takeaways from Lakers' Predraft Workouts*
> 
> In an El Segundo, California, practice facility under hanging championship banners and retired Los Angeles Lakers jerseys, 12 draft hopefuls gathered on Wednesday, working out for general manager Mitch Kupchak and other team personnel.
> 
> This was the first big group workout hosted by the team in preparation for this year’s draft and the first time in nearly a decade the Lakers have assembled this many lottery prospects at once.
> 
> With the No. 7 pick, Los Angeles has the chance to select a legitimate impact player this time around.
> 
> (...)


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2088121-biggest-takeaways-from-lakers-pre-draft-workouts


----------



## Uncle Drew

Aaron Gordon's Up.


----------



## e-monk

not a big fan of highlights with a bunch of alley oops in them (no criticism of the poster intended) - oops don't really show me if a guy can play just that he can get up and has decent hands which I guess is something but not that much


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> not a big fan of highlights with a bunch of alley oops in them (no criticism of the poster intended) - oops don't really show me if a guy can play just that he can get up and has decent hands which I guess is something but not that much


Then maybe take a look at the 16 min scouting report video? Or the workout video? Or the interviews? 

I mean yeah, of course the highlight reels will be full of them. And I said in my format for the first one that I would include one just to show the type of athletes these guys are, hence the dunk contest video.


----------



## e-monk

not meaning to offend, just making a comment on the propensity for highlight reels to feature oops

I mean isn't there more skill involved on the other end of the transaction? the handle, the pin point (sometimes) pass on the run? isn't that really more impressive than a 6'9" dude's jump-catch-stuff?


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> not meaning to offend, just making a comment on the propensity for highlight reels to feature oops
> 
> I mean isn't there more skill involved on the other end of the transaction? the handle, the pin point (sometimes) pass on the run? isn't that really more impressive than a 6'9" dude's jump-catch-stuff?


Yeah, I got you, didn't mean to sound defensive. 

At this stage, Aaron Gordon's biggest strengths are his athleticism, defense, and versatility. So natually, his highlights will have more oops than most. Check out the scouting report vid if you haven't seen it. Although they tend to exagerate both strengths and weaknesses, it does give a much better overall view of him as a player. He's more than just an athlete.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Prospect Breakdown with Kevin Pelton*
> 
> ESPN.com Insider Kevin Pelton joined us to continue our Prospect Breakdown series, taking a closer look at several of the prospective draft picks that worked out for the Lakers last week:


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Prospect-Breakdown-with-Kevin-Pelton-1-9946140


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Chad Ford floated the idea of trading Nash and the 7th pick for Thaddeus Young and the 10th pick.


----------



## Basel

No.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Chad Ford floated the idea of trading Nash and the 7th pick for Thaddeus Young and the 10th pick.


I believe that we would also be getting some high 2nd rounders as well.

I just wonder what it would mean for the future. 2016 plan?


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Chad Ford floated the idea of trading Nash and the 7th pick for Thaddeus Young and the 10th pick.



In a ****ing second.

I think young is better than what the 7th pick will be.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I say do it. Thad is a solid young piece and there are still quality players like Gordon, Stauskas, LaVine, Hood, at the 10th spot.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> *I say do it. *Thad is a solid young piece and there are still quality players like Gordon, Stauskas, LaVine, Hood, at the 10th spot.


Yup.
And Young only has one year longer than Nash, at about the same money. I'd say it's a no-brainer, really.


----------



## LeGoat06

e-monk said:


> not a big fan of highlights with a bunch of alley oops in them (no criticism of the poster intended) - oops don't really show me if a guy can play just that he can get up and has decent hands which I guess is something but not that much


Says the guy with Wilt alley ooping in his av


----------



## e-monk

LeGoat06 said:


> Says the guy with Wilt alley ooping in his av


3 days later troll? (also, clearly not an oop)


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *NBA Draft 2014: Julius Randle undergoing foot surgery, according to report*
> 
> Incoming rookie Julius Randle may be undergoing surgery on his right foot, which could sideline the Kentucky forward for six-to-eight weeks, according to Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports. The timetable pushes him outside of being able to participate during either Las Vegas or Orlando Summer League in July, but the recovery is anticipated to allow Randle to return by the start of training camp.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/12/5804414/la-lakers-julius-randle-injury-nba-draft

Not that i think the Lakers have a chance at him at #7 , but interesting news just the same...


----------



## chrisram68

The State of the LA Lakers - http://roundballdirect.com/2014/06/01/the-state-of-the-los-angeles-lakers/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So they're working out Randle tomorrow. I heard it will be open to the media too.


----------



## Jamel Irief

So I don't know if I should make this comment in this thread or the coaching one, but Byron Scott is notorious for not playing rookies right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

No. I believe he played Chris Paul a lot his rookie year. Also Kyrie when he was in Cleveland although those two players could be the exceptions based on how good they were coming into the league.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> So I don't know if I should make this comment in this thread or the coaching one, but Byron Scott is notorious for not playing rookies right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol. Maybe in decent teams... The Lakers, barring a Mitch Kupchak miracle, won't be very good, so if they get decent enough rookie(s), Scott will be forced to play him/them.


----------



## e-monk

he played JR Smith significant minutes as a rookie too which is maybe understandable with a shite team like the Hornicans but with the Nets he had a contender and both Jason Collins and Richard Jefferson got significant burn in their rookie seasons


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> No. I believe he played Chris Paul a lot his rookie year. Also Kyrie when he was in Cleveland although those two players could be the exceptions based on how good they were coming into the league.





e-monk said:


> he played JR Smith significant minutes as a rookie too which is maybe understandable with a shite team like the Hornicans but with the Nets he had a contender and both Jason Collins and Richard Jefferson got significant burn in their rookie seasons


Funny the only counter I could recollect was Kenyon Martin who was the ROY and nobody mentioned him.

I was remembering his beefs with JR smith. But that probably had to do more with the fact he was a 18 year old JR Smith. The current 29 year old version is a train wreck.


----------



## PauloCatarino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuH5mqHKIUk#t=91


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Report: Lakers plan to keep No. 7 pick
> 
> While Los Angeles Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak previously said they would be open to trading their first-round pick, the team now looks likely to keep the No. 7 selection in the 2014 NBA Draft, according to ESPN's Dave McMenamin:
> 
> Whether the Lakers end up picking Smart, Randle, or somebody else, the team is leaning towards keeping their No. 7 pick rather than trading down in order to acquire multiple picks, according to a source with knowledge of their thinking.
> 
> While it's widely believed that there is a gap in the talent available after Kansas' Joel Embiid and Andrew Wiggins and Duke's Jabari Parker go off the board, *the Lakers feel there is another gap between the player they have rated 10th versus who they have at 11th and below, so it's not like they could flip their pick for say Phoenix's No. 14 and No. 18 picks and still come out in with a player they are totally sold on*.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24591738/report-lakers-plan-to-keep-no-7-pick

I was hoping for something like that, but Lakers scouts obviously know much more than me...


----------



## MojoPin

Randle seems like a flop now. He has amazingly average athleticism. He won't be able to bully NBA players like he did in the NCAA. I thin I also read that he basically has no left hand ability.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

His stats are very similar to David Lee FWIW. Not a super athlete but more than athletic enough. Needs to work on his mid range jumper and his right hand. I believe he's left handed.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, he's very left handed. I've stated my position on him several times. Just not sold.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Marcus Smart is up. Still my top choice after top 3. Fun vid of him in a dunk-off with Randle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Joel Embiid is having surgery on his foot. The navicular bone. Same bone that gave Yao problems. There saying he could fall to us at 7. Any thoughts??


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> I was remembering his beefs with JR smith. But that probably had to do more with the fact he was a 18 year old JR Smith. The current 29 year old version is a train wreck.


You can choose to believe me on this or not, but my best friend went to high school with the Smiths at St. Benedicts and at one point was friendly with JR's brother Chris (not that I've ever met either of them, and they fell out of touch shortly after high school, but still). Apparently in his rookie year JR was given the impression that he would be the new face of the franchise in New Orleans and was upset when the team ran the offense through Paul and promoted him much more heavily the next year and, well, JR did JR things.


----------



## MojoPin

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Joel Embiid is having surgery on his foot. The navicular bone. Same bone that gave Yao problems. There saying he could fall to us at 7. Any thoughts??


Definately. Unless someone truly spectacular is there. Even if he has a short career like Bynum, those few years of potential dominance would be worth the gamble. I came into the year as a major skeptic of him, but he really does look like the real deal. Imagine pairing him up with Kareem. 

Marcus Smart would be nice at 7, but I'm not sure he will be there. He needs to lose 10 pounds, and he'll be legit for a very long time. I think he is a very safe pick.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I agree that Marcus Smart should be our #1 choice. I would have Julius Randle as my #2 . If Embiid slips to 7 and one of those guys is on the board, I would let Embiid keep sliding.

There is a chance that Wiggins, Parker, Exum, Smart, Vonleh and Randle are all off the board when we pick. In that scenario, I would take Embiid over someone like Aaron Gordon, Elfred Payton or Dario Saric.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Huge gamble to take Embiid, but may be worth it at #7 . As others have stated, depends on who's available.

The thing about Embiid is that he hasn't even been playing basketball all that long. Like 3-4 years max. He's been out of competition for months and he fractures his foot during workouts and training? How does he survive an 82 game season? 

And it's not like Lakers medical staff can have a look at him. That is a big leap of faith I'm not sure Mitch and especially Jim would be willing to make.


----------



## Uncle Drew

> The Lakers will hold a predraft workout tomorrow for Aaron Gordon, P.J. Hairston, Elfrid Payton, Marcus Smart and Nik Stauskas.


https://twitter.com/Lakers

Also, this. Bringing back Aaron Gordon and Marcus Smart for a second time tomorrow. I believe this is Payton's second time back too, not sure. Smart vs. Payton would be a fun match-up to watch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think you take him if he's there. Sit him out all year next year. We're going to most likely suck again next year. Maybe we can suck into a top 5 pick. Then we're looking at Embiid, a top 5 pick and possibly two max level free agents next summer to pair with Kobe for his last season.


----------



## onelakerfan

Embiid will never pass celtics, cry baby Ainge will snag him just to make sure lakers don't get him.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think you take him if he's there. Sit him out all year next year. We're going to most likely suck again next year. Maybe we can suck into a top 5 pick. Then we're looking at Embiid, a top 5 pick and possibly two max level free agents next summer to pair with Kobe for his last season.


The point is, will he ever play? Will he ever survive a season?

Oh, and we don't have our pick next year bro. I'm not sure how protected it is.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

It's top 5 protected.


----------



## e-monk

I think you let Embiid slide - too much riding on this pick to take that big a chance upside or not


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Lakers are bringing in Zach LaVine tomorrow for a private workout with no media. That's interesting...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: Lakers could potenially move Steve Nash and the draft pick for Michael Carter-Wililams and Thaddeus Young. Details: http://t.co/sFn0YblZc7


Hmmm


----------



## MojoPin

Yes.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hmmm


i don't know what to think about this... I'm not sold in MCW... Looks to me the Lakers would be bringing in two role players... But at #7 can they get more than a role player?


----------



## Bogg

PauloCatarino said:


> i don't know what to think about this... I'm not sold in MCW... Looks to me the Lakers would be bringing in two role players... But at #7 can they get more than a role player?


I'd do Rondo for Nash and 7 if I was running the C's and it was apparent we weren't getting Melo or Love.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Bogg said:


> I'd do Rondo for Nash and 7 if I was running the C's and it was apparent we weren't getting Melo or Love.


Would you rather have MCW than the #7 ? 

Would you be willing to give up Rondo and a 1st (maybe from LAC) for MCW and the #32 ?


----------



## e-monk

PauloCatarino said:


> i don't know what to think about this... I'm not sold in MCW... Looks to me the Lakers would be bringing in two role players... But at #7 can they get more than a role player?


don't think so + if you're moving Nash you still have cap space to play with


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Would you rather have MCW than the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=7]#7 [/URL] ?
> 
> Would you be willing to give up Rondo and a 1st (maybe from LAC) for MCW and the #32 ?


If I'm the Celtics and I'm choosing between competing offers from the Sixers and Lakers of deals centered around MKG or the #7 for Rondo? Depends a lot on who's on the board - being able to come out of the draft with Marcus Smart and Aaron Gordon gives you an athletic young core with the potential to defend and rebound at very high levels, but if it's all big men at #6 then getting a point guard to replace Rondo going forward (in this case, MCW) might be better.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Bogg said:


> If I'm the Celtics and I'm choosing between competing offers from the Sixers and Lakers of deals centered around MKG or the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=7]#7 [/URL] for Rondo? Depends a lot on who's on the board - being able to come out of the draft with Marcus Smart and Aaron Gordon gives you an athletic young core with the potential to defend and rebound at very high levels, but if it's all big men at #6 then getting a point guard to replace Rondo going forward (in this case, MCW) might be better.


I was thinking of a 3 team deal. Sixers get #7 and Nash, Boston gets MCW and #32 while the Lakers get Rondo and #39 and 47.

I was wondering if that would appeal to Boston and if they would throw in a late first to Philly (LAC pick) to make it happen.


----------



## e-monk

where did Young go in that mix? and why are we settling for 2nd rounders? I'd rather just take the Philly deal = two young prospects with potential and you retain cap space to make other moves


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'd absolutely do that trade. MCW and Young are both talented. We need to start trying to acquire assets and they are precisely that. If we can get the Sixers to throw in one if their gazillion 2nd rounders it would just be gravy too. 

Edit: this of course depends on who is available at the time.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> where did Young go in that mix? and why are we settling for 2nd rounders? I'd rather just take the Philly deal = two young prospects with potential and you retain cap space to make other moves


Thad stays in Philly as they have space to absorb Nash. I think the front office wants a brand name going forward.


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I was thinking of a 3 team deal. Sixers get #7 and Nash, Boston gets MCW and #32 while the Lakers get Rondo and #39 and 47.
> 
> I was wondering if that would appeal to Boston and if they would throw in a late first to Philly (LAC pick) to make it happen.


Well, that makes more sense then Philly trading for Rondo when he's guaranteed to walk after a year. I think I'd rather just do a straight deal with the Lakers for the 7th pick, though. It's not a bad idea, though.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Thad stays in Philly as they have space to absorb Nash. I think the front office wants a brand name going forward.


but if they're willing to move him why not? Rondo doesn't get us anywhere anyway


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> but if they're willing to move him why not? Rondo doesn't get us anywhere anyway


Well, the logic behind getting Rondo would be making themselves a more attractive landing spot for one of the top free agents this summer. Right now there isn't much reason for those guys to think they can go to LA this summer and win immediately. With Golden State looking like they're primed to take Kevin Love off of next year's free agency market, LA may be best-served to join the Carmelo Anthony hunt this year.


----------



## e-monk

Bogg said:


> Well, the logic behind getting Rondo would be making themselves a more attractive landing spot for one of the top free agents this summer. Right now there isn't much reason for those guys to think they can go to LA this summer and win immediately. With Golden State looking like they're primed to take Kevin Love off of next year's free agency market, LA may be best-served to join the Carmelo Anthony hunt this year.


you're a Celtics fan right? you've got all those picks and a good spot of cap room this summer and a ton more next - Danny's done a decent job of getting you into rebuild mode, better than the Lakers have in fact

so why don't you want to keep Rondo?


----------



## e-monk

also Kobe+Rondo+Melo sounds like a train wreck


----------



## Cris

> Lakers in talks to trade No. 7 pick for Klay Thompson as part of Kevin Love deal, reports LA Times.
> https://twitter.com/ChrisPalmerNBA/status/480241246640680961


...


----------



## Wade County

Good player, not sure on the fit though.


----------



## ceejaynj

Cris said:


> Lakers in talks to trade No. 7 pick for Klay Thompson as part of Kevin Love deal, reports LA Times.
> https://twitter.com/ChrisPalmerNBA/s...41246640680961


I like Klay Thompson a lot...but if we are going to trade our 7th pick, I would rather do the rumored trade with the Sixers...our 7th pick and Steve Nash, for Thaddeus Young and/or Michael Carter-Williams, and their 10th pick. However, I just can't see the Sixers giving up that kind of talent just to move up three spots in a draft loaded with talent...especially when they already have the 3rd pick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Cris said:


> ...


Klay Thompson is a very good player and probably well worth of the #7 pick... but he plays SG...


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> you're a Celtics fan right? you've got all those picks and a good spot of cap room this summer and a ton more next - Danny's done a decent job of getting you into rebuild mode, better than the Lakers have in fact
> 
> so why don't you want to keep Rondo?


Long story short? If they can't get a top player on the trade market this summer and spend another year in the lottery, I think it's going to take a massive contract to keep Rondo around next summer, with a very real chance of him leaving. I'd rather get a high draft pick or a pretty good prospect that will be around multiple years while they rebuild. 



Cris said:


> ...


That doesn't make any sense to me. The point of trading with Golden State would have been getting win-now players that could have, at least theoretically, allowed the Wolves to try for the playoffs next year. If you're going to take back picks instead, Boston has the better offer. 



ceejaynj said:


> I like Klay Thompson a lot...but if we are going to trade our 7th pick, I would rather do the rumored trade with the Sixers...our 7th pick and Steve Nash, for Thaddeus Young and/or Michael Carter-Williams, and their 10th pick. However, I just can't see the Sixers giving up that kind of talent just to move up three spots in a draft loaded with talent...especially when they already have the 3rd pick.


I don't believe the 10th pick was included in that rumored Philly deal. Just MCW and Young for Nash and the 7th.


----------



## ceejaynj

Bogg said:


> I don't believe the 10th pick was included in that rumored Philly deal. Just MCW and Young for Nash and the 7th.


There are actually a couple versions of this potential trade...depending on the source.


----------



## Bogg

ceejaynj said:


> There are actually a couple versions of this potential trade...depending on the source.


Well, it doesn't make sense that the Sixers would give up that much simply to move up three spots. The reigning ROY and a useful combo forward for the seventh pick outright, though? That's not _so_ hard to believe.


----------



## e-monk

yeah the #10 pick is a step too far (do it Mitch!) - I'd be happy to get rid of Nash and the pick for Young & MCW - with the Embiid situation and the pin in Randle's foot the 7th pick is starting to look more and more like a crap shoot anyway


----------



## Basel

I would love to have Klay on the team. He can play SF or we can even have Kobe play SF at times.


----------



## ceejaynj

e-monk said:


> ...I'd be happy to get rid of Nash and the pick for Young & MCW - with the Embiid situation and the pin in Randle's foot the 7th pick is starting to look more and more like a crap shoot anyway


I agree. We would get two proven, and young NBA players who can contribute immediately. Plus, get Nash's contract off our books. Several sources are also reporting that Embiid may "fall" within our pick range. However, with all the talent in this draft, and the fact that Embiid appears to be injury-prone, I hate to say it...but I would pass.


----------



## e-monk

I would definitely pass - Lakers cant afford to have a Nerlens Noel situation this season


----------



## Uncle Drew

Are people really that low on Klay?

I don't want to get my hopes up about it, but I think you absolutely take him if that deal is there. He could be an elite two-way player in the very near future. 

And as far as the fit, I'm positive Kobe will be playing primarily below the FT line this year. Not sure how a wing-mate who spreads the floor like few others in the league is a bad fit. Especially if he can guard the better wings in the league as well.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Are people really that low on Klay?
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up about it, but I think you absolutely take him if that deal is there. He could be an elite two-way player in the very near future.
> 
> And as far as the fit, I'm positive Kobe will be playing primarily below the FT line this year. Not sure how a wing-mate who spreads the floor like few others in the league is a bad fit. Especially if he can guard the better wings in the league as well.


Well, one of the worries seems to be his future cost:



> One of the allures of Thompson, as it is with any young player, is that his production comes at a fixed, inexpensive cost. Thompson is still on his rookie deal and will make $3 million next season after making $2.3 million last season. His production at that salary is what helped allow the Warriors to be such a good team because they could pay him so little while splurging on players like David Lee, Andrew Bogut, and Andgre Iguodala. (As an aside, the same can be said about Steph Curry’s under market contract. After dealing with all those ankle injuries, Curry signed what is now a very team friendly deal well below his max level production.)
> 
> *Thompson, though, won’t make so little for very long. Going into his 3rd season he’s eligible for an extension this summer. *If he doesn’t get it, he’ll be a restricted free agent next summer. The reality is Thompson is about to go from one of the best values in the league to one of the most average ones (or even a bad one) in the span of a season. With the strong possibility Thompson seeks a max or near max on his next contract, he could be making upwards of $12 million a season on his next contract.


http://www.forumblueandgold.com/2014/06/21/latest-rumor-lakers-interested-in-klay-thompson-for-7th-pick/

About the fit: well, if Kobe is to play somewhat of a SF role in the future, then yeah, it's certain Thompson can be very valuable to the Lakers (perimeter shooting, defense). 

The question, off course, is IF the Lakers can get a Klay Thompson kind of impact player or better (cheaper is a given) at the #7 spot.
Personally, i would go for the sure thing (considering Kobe is to play SF).


----------



## Uncle Drew

Well I'd trust we don't offer a Max extension, no way. I trust Mitch. 

Risky to let the market determine his value next summer, but we could also maintain some flexability. I'll get a link, but Eric Pincus (salary cap guy) was tweeting that his cap hold next year as a RFA was around 7 mil. Which means we'd still have room to add a star next summer before we have to pay Klay. I'm not good at estimating what players are worth, but if Klay averages 20ppg+ and makes 2nd team all defense, is that not worth $10 mil? I know he's not doing that now, but those are realistic goals, IMO, especially when Kobe retires.


----------



## PauloCatarino

This is an interesting podcast:

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/19/5824284/silver-screen-rollcast-episode-13-nba-draft-primer-live-tonight-at-6pm

Of note:
- Smart would be a bad fit with Kobe;
- Gordon is a huge question mark;
- Randle (if he drops to #7 ) would be the ideal pick for the Lakers;
- The coaching situation is worrisome (Byron Scott by default?)


----------



## Ballscientist

Wolves love Thompson so much. Only fool thinks Lakers have a chance to get Klay Thompson.
Big contract of Kevin Martin is where the Lakers would come in and absorb it.


----------



## MojoPin

Thompson is overrated. I'd rather take the pick and have a guy on a rookie contract for a few years. Klay is good, but he isn't the guy I would want to rebuild around going forward.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That's the thing though. This pick isn't supposed to be our future cornerstone. It would be nice, but it unlikely we land a transcendent player. This pick should be used on or traded for someone that can be a third option. Possibly second if we get lucky. A guy like Thompson can be that.


----------



## e-monk

or MCW?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Exactly. I like either of those moves. Klay for the 7th or MCW + Thad for the 7th. 

I'd prefer MCW + Thad + 10th for the 7th but that's probably a pipe dream.


----------



## MojoPin

Despite what Kobe thinks, this team will not win again in the next two years. That's why I don't want any veterans or holdovers. Trying to win now is futile, in my opinion. As a fan, I'd like to see them competitive, but I'd rather the organization plan for the future.


----------



## e-monk

they cant tank since they probably wont be able to keep their pick anyway so they might as well try to field a competitive squad without overspending - retain some of their young guys, look to bargain hunt in the FA market, maybe use some cap space to take on someone's bad contract for prospects/future picks (eg the Bulls looking to land Melo need to clear cap space - can we pry one of their first rounders away if we offer to take Boozer off their hands?)


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> they cant tank since they probably wont be able to keep their pick anyway so they might as well try to field a competitive squad without overspending - retain some of their young guys, look to bargain hunt in the FA market, maybe use some cap space to take on someone's bad contract for prospects/future picks (eg the Bulls looking to land Melo need to clear cap space - can we pry one of their first rounders away if we offer to take Boozer off their hands?)


In the same line of thinking, it might be in the Lakers' best interest to take Jeremy Lin off of Houston's hands for an extra draft pick. LA needs productive rotation guys and that move probably nets you two for nothing but cap space. It's not like the Lakers are going to be scared off by his balloon payment.

EDIT: Hell, you can probably get the 20th pick as well if you eat the last year of Landry Fields' contract. He and Lin are best friends, they'd be overjoyed to play together again.


----------



## e-monk

suppose it's too much to hope that Morey would throw Asik into the mix as well


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> suppose it's too much to hope that Morey would throw Asik into the mix as well


Well, you probably don't get as good of a pick (or one at all), but Asik is very gettable if they're also salary-dumping Lin. I just don't see the need for Asik if you're going to bring back Pau.


----------



## Ballscientist

The key to success: Sign superstars at no cost - (no assets needed)

Why didn't Lakers plan to sign LeBron Melo Bosh at no cost?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Trade the 7th for MCW and Young, have Lebron and Melo split the max slot we have. 

MCW Marshall 
KB
Lebron Young
Melo Kelly 
Sacre or cheap FA big.

Get it done Mitch...


----------



## Wilmatic2

Thompson > Carter Williams if LA decides to trade away #7 . If they decide to keep #7 , Gordon and Lavine would be good picks here. I'm not sold on Smart, Embiid, or Randle.


----------



## e-monk

Bogg said:


> Well, you probably don't get as good of a pick (or one at all), but Asik is very gettable if they're also salary-dumping Lin. I just don't see the need for Asik if you're going to bring back Pau.


not sure they intend to bring Pau back unless he's willing to take a steep pay cut - besides if I were him I'd be out of here after the stuff he's had to put up with over the last 4 years - If I'm him and taking a pay cut any way I go do it somewhere where I can contend


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Been saying it for a while. Need to call OKC about working a sign and trade for Pau. Maybe one or two of their young pieces like Lamb or Perry Jones, Perk for salary and a pick. OKC needs a reliable post scorer and Pau wants to play for a contender which is not us right now.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Klay isn't happening.

Minny supposedly wants to win now. So why swap Thompson for the 7th pick? 

And if they really did want a high pick Boston would swoop in and offer #6 and any number of other picks.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Klay isn't happening.
> 
> Minny supposedly wants to win now. So why swap Thompson for the 7th pick?


The idea is that they don't want to give Thompson an extension and overpay. Probably the only reason GSW is really considering it anyway.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Klay isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Minny supposedly wants to win now. So why swap Thompson for the 7th pick?
> 
> 
> 
> And if they really did want a high pick Boston would swoop in and offer #6 and any number of other picks.



I'm confused? What does minny have to do with it?


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm confused? What does minny have to do with it?


The idea was that Minnesota is leery of paying Thompson what's likely to be a max or near-max contract after one year, and so would rather re-route Thompson to a third team (supposedly the Lakers) and get a high draft pick in return. However, as I've said, I'm nearly positive that this rumor is being spread by the Lakers because if Minnesota really wants draft picks and low-cost prospects more than they want to win now the Boston offer is much better.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Bogg said:


> The idea was that Minnesota is leery of paying Thompson what's likely to be a max or near-max contract after one year, and so would rather re-route Thompson to a third team (supposedly the Lakers) and get a high draft pick in return. However, as I've said, I'm nearly positive that this rumor is being spread by the Lakers because if Minnesota really wants draft picks and low-cost prospects more than they want to win now the Boston offer is much better.



I'm more confused now. Did Minnesota get klay while I've been watching the World Cup????? What does Minnesota have to do with anything?? Only rumor I saw was Thompson for #7 .


----------



## e-monk

paying him? they're probably leery of renting him and having him walk


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm more confused now. Did Minnesota get klay while I've been watching the World Cup????? What does Minnesota have to do with anything?? Only rumor I saw was Thompson for #7 .


there's been talk of Lee+Klay+a pick for Love+Martin


----------



## PauloCatarino

> 5 Trades The Lakers Should Consider Before Draft Day
> 
> (...)


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/5-Trades-The-Lakers-Should-Consider-Before-Draft-Day-2-10006362

#7 pick scenarios (some seem outlandish).

1- MCWilliams + Thaddeus Young for #7 and Steve Nash;
2- Roy Hibbert for #7 
3- Suns #14 + #18 for #7 
4- Dion Waiters + #33 for #7 
5- #16 + #19 + Carlos Boozer for #7 and Steve Nash


----------



## e-monk

option number 5 flat out sucks - they might consider the previously discussed Bulls giving them a pick to take on Boozer's bad contract but moving Nash (who is an expiring anyway) is not worth giving up the 7 pick


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/5-Trades-The-Lakers-Should-Consider-Before-Draft-Day-2-10006362
> 
> #7 pick scenarios (some seem outlandish).
> 
> 1- MCWilliams + Thaddeus Young for #7 and Steve Nash;
> 2- Roy Hibbert for #7
> 3- Suns #14 + #18 for #7
> 4- Dion Waiters + #33 for #7
> 5- #16 + #19 + Carlos Boozer for #7 and Steve Nash


Flip the fourth option with the third and thats the order of my preference.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

What about the Thaddeus Young and the 10th for Nash and the 7th rumor?


----------



## onelakerfan

Why is that every single "expert" thinks we are drafting Randle? Is he any good? I don't watch NCAA BB. And highlights are just stupid?


----------



## Wilmatic2

onelakerfan said:


> Why is that every single "expert" thinks we are drafting Randle? Is he any good? I don't watch NCAA BB. And highlights are just stupid?


A lot of people are comparing him to Zach Randolph, but he's not that great in my eyes. He's one dimensional, not a great passer, prefers to only use his left, needs to improve post defense, and his lateral quickness is something to be desired. I would like to see how he fairs against the double team and his rebounding since he won't be able to over power players like he did in the collegiate level.


----------



## e-monk

I've totally seen Randle using his right hand and looking comfortable I think everyone has been reading the same assessment articles


----------



## e-monk




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I really REALLY hope we land Marcus Smart now. Why?? 

Because a team with Smart and Lebron can be a wrecking ball defensively on the perimeter...

Smart 
Kobe 
Lebron
Melo
Sacre or a FA minimum big man. 

:evil:


----------



## DaRizzle

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Smart
> Kobe
> Lebron
> Melo
> Sacre or a FA minimum big man.
> 
> :evil:



....and then you stopped playing NBA 2K14 :hibbert:


----------



## Wilmatic2

e-monk said:


> Julius Randle Goes Coast-to-Coast for #SCtop10 Dunk - YouTube


LOL 1 of 90,000


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> ....and then you stopped playing NBA 2K14 :hibbert:












Don't tax my gig so hard-core, cruster...


----------



## Wilmatic2

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I really REALLY hope we land Marcus Smart now. Why??
> 
> Because a team with Smart and Lebron can be a wrecking ball defensively on the perimeter...
> 
> Smart
> Kobe
> Lebron
> Melo
> Sacre or a FA minimum big man.
> 
> :evil:


To be honest, I wouldn't want either LeBron or Carmelo on the Lakers. I hope teams pass on Exum so the Lakers can get him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilmatic2 said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't want either LeBron or Carmelo on the Lakers. I hope teams pass on Exum so the Lakers can get him.


I'll take them, but they better be ok with backing up Wesley Johnson and Ryan Kelly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ryan Kelly eats first in this household...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Anyone who is saying they wouldn't want a superteam of LeBron, Carmelo and Kobe is crazy. That would win us a title. It just would.

Now, do I think it will happen? No. But if I were the Lakers, here's what I'd do, and I'm pretty sure they're going to do this.

1) Keep the 7th pick and draft either Marcus Smart or Julius Randle.
2) Line up 1-3 potential trades that would send Steve Nash and the rights to our 7th pick to another team in exchange for a young player on a small salary (MCW?) or multiple future draft picks.
3) Sit Carmelo and LeBron in a room with Kobe, Kupchak, Magic and Jim Buss and essentially say, "If you guys agree to come here for $15M-16.5M starting salary, we can surround you with Kobe and either MCW or these future draft picks."

The roster would have to be filled out with the $2.7M player exception and minimum players, but surely a long line of vets would be willing to join that team. Gasol would be a goner, but we'd likely be able to keep Kent Bazemore, Ryan Kelly, Wes Johnson and Xavier Henry. Vets willing to take that $2.7M exception or the minimum would likely include Emeka Okafor, Kirk Hinrich, Caron Butler, Andrew Bynum, Glen Davis, Jason Smith, Matt Bonner and CJ Miles.


----------



## Ballscientist

For your info

The chance of Wade and Bosh takes vets minimum contract is higher than Melo takes pay cut.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think it's opposite. Melo wants to win and I think he'd be willing to take a paycut to do it. Wade and Bosh have already sacrificed to win two chips and I think they'll be thinking about the $$ now.


----------



## DaRizzle

Ive said several times that I wouldnt want Melo on the Lakers.....let me amend my opinion.

1. Getting Melo means the Lakers ALSO get Lebron because they have decided they are a package deal wherever they land.

2. Melo take something like $12mil a year

Other than that no thanks


----------



## ceejaynj

Wilmatic2 said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't want either LeBron or Carmelo on the Lakers.


Nor would I.


----------



## ceejaynj

I see Swaggy P officially opted out.

http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/article_external/nick_young_opts_out_of_lakers_contract/16719433?linksrc=story_team_los_angeles_lakers_auto_module_head_16719433


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> Ive said several times that I wouldnt want Melo on the Lakers.....let me amend my opinion.
> 
> 1. Getting Melo means the Lakers ALSO get Lebron because they have decided they are a package deal wherever they land.
> 
> 2. Melo take something like $12mil a year
> 
> Other than that no thanks


Cosigned.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I want the Lakers to build a team like the Spurs, Thunder, or Blazers. Not sign every player trying to "chase rings".


----------



## DaRizzle

Wilmatic2 said:


> I want the Lakers to build a team like the Spurs, Thunder, or Blazers. Not sign every player trying to "chase rings".


Agreed, but times are a changin.....I wish teams stayed together and had little movement like the 80's, fierce rivalries...shit happens:hibbert:


----------



## ceejaynj

Wilmatic2 said:


> I want the Lakers to build a team like the Spurs, Thunder, or Blazers. Not sign every player trying to "chase rings".


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> LOL 1 of 90,000


was he struggling?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Ryen Russillo’s NBA Draft Confidential: Real Scouts on Dante Exum, Noah Vonleh, and Aaron Gordon


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/ryen-russillos-nba-draft-confidential-real-scouts-on-dante-exum-noah-vonleh-and-aaron-gordon/

Interesting read.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Final thoughts on the Draft? I'm gonna predict Lakers will trade #7 .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im predicting Embiid drops to us and we take him.


----------



## ceejaynj

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Im predicting Embiid drops to us and we take him.


 Could be...but I hope not.

*http://www.nj.com/sixers/index.ssf/2014/06/2014_nba_draft_joel_embiid_tweets_he_is_a_laker_then_deletes_it.html*


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Im predicting Embiid drops to us and we take him.


I'm predicting the #7 pick will be involved in a draft-night trade.


----------



## e-monk

technicality but they have to make the pick themselves so I'm predicting that the pick wont be traded - now the player they draft with that pick on the other hand?


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> technicality but they have to make the pick themselves so I'm predicting that the pick wont be traded - now the player they draft with that pick on the other hand?


Why are you JamelIriefing in every thread i post?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> What we know about the Lakers going into the 2014 NBA Draft
> 
> (...)


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/24/5833506/what-we-know-about-the-lakers-going-into-the-2014-nba-draft

- "We know that selecting Jabari Parker or Andrew Wiggins is absolutely out of the question";
- "We don't know that selecting Joel Embiid, while unlikely, is completely out of play"
- "We don't know that Dante Exum, while also unlikely, is completely out of play";
- "We know that the Lakers will most likely be selecting between Aaron Gordon, Marcus Smart, Doug McDermott, Zach LaVine, Julius Randle and Noah Vonleh";
- "We know the Lakers cannot trade the pick before they select a player, but could still trade that player on Draft night";
- "We know the Lakers have very little chance of trading up".


----------



## MojoPin

Lakers select Aaron Gordon. Consequently, I become a fan of another team.


----------



## Wilmatic2

MojoPin said:


> Lakers select Aaron Gordon. Consequently, I become a fan of another team.


I like Gordon at #7 . McDermott, LaVine, Stauskas are good as well. Don't want Randle, Smart, Embiid.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Lakers select Aaron Gordon. Consequently, I become a fan of another team.


The bucks bandwagon is empty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im fine with any of Smart, Randle, and Gordon. If we take Lavine with the 7th ill be skeptical of the decision as i think he's a reach that high. .


----------



## Basel

Here we go.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Randle it is.
meh


----------



## Basel

:yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482317644797079552


----------



## Basel

Uncle Drew said:


> Randle it is.
> meh


Meh? Who did you want?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Randle it is! Solid pick!!


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> Meh? Who did you want?


I was still recovering from Marcus Smart in Green. That's who I wanted.

Randle was the best player on the board by far. Solid pick at #7 .


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482319368483647488


----------



## ceejaynj

I was actually hoping for Marcus Smart first, then Randle. However, it doesn't really matter at this point, with all the holes in our team.


----------



## Basel

Uncle Drew said:


> I was still recovering from Marcus Smart in Green. That's who I wanted.
> 
> Randle was the best player on the board by far. Solid pick at #7 .


Given that he wasn't available, I think every Lakers fan should be thrilled with Randle at 7, especially when so many had him rated even higher than that.


----------



## MojoPin

I'm ok with the pick. BPA.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482319577188012033


----------



## Uncle Drew

Pretty sure I said he was the BPA and I'm happy with the pick, so idk what else to say there.

Anyway, Randle absolutely needs to be able to knock down 15 ft jumpers if he's going to be successful. He's very quick for a PF his size, but he won't be able to use it much if defenders have no respect for his shot or his right hand. 

I'm a bit concerned because everytime I've watched him this year, he didn't stand out much in terms of instincts or feel on either end. Forced the issue on offense, got lost on defense. He was just superior than most of his competition size and talent wise. 

There's a lot to like about him, though. Strength, quickness, rebounding. Tough competitor. His FT shooting gives me some optimism that he can knock down open shots. Again, solid pick. Just don't expect toooo much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Interesting. Apparently Randle posted the exact same vertical jump that Griffin posted at the combine. 35.5.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Randle is gonna have to prove himself for my affection.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Apparently the Lakers are trying to buy a 2nd rounder.


----------



## jazzy1

Randle is gonna be an absolute steal for the Lakers. He is a bull, was held down by his selfish teammates those Harrison twins who didn't like passing him the ball. The nba style of play more wide open offense is gonna allow him to flourish extremely quick and strong will explode by his man and finish through contact is a more athletic version of z bo I'd guess I tend to think less athletic Blake Griffin type. 

We are gonna love this guy. Only issue to me is his fitness has to got to get in better shape stamina wise got cramps quite a bit in college for some reason but if Kobe pushes him he'll respond because he is tough as hell.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe already followed him on twitter and texted him. Poor Marshall STILL can't get a follow from Bean lol


----------



## e-monk

I'm good with Randle - driving home heard him on the radio saying "I'm just really excited to be playing with all those guys -er, Kobe" (registered his brain cranking over the fact that 'wait a minute, it's just me and Kobe? who is Robert Sacre?')


----------



## R-Star

This is a solid pick for you guys. You have to be happy if you're a Laker fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Great pick. Hoping we can buy a 2nd rounder and nab either Jerami Grant, Dinwiddie, Nick Johnson, GRIII or CJ Fair.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers still trying to buy into the second round. Hoping for a pick in the 40s but might have to settle for something in the 50s.


..,


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm hoping we land GR3


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers select Jordan Clarkson via Washington, sources say.


...


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting. Apparently Randle posted the exact same vertical jump that Griffin posted at the combine. 35.5.


Difference is Blake is all two foot power. Meaning he doesn't need a lot of room to get most of that 35+.

Julius is a one foot jumper. Better for drives and fastbreak opportunities but not great for finishing in traffic in limited space. Julius relies much more on his strength in the paint.


----------



## e-monk

Jordan Clarkson?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Clarkson is solid value at 46. Many mocks had him at the back end of the first round and according to Ding, he showed marked improvement in his shooting mechanics at the combine which was was one of his big issues.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

There are a ton of good undrafted players available.

I'm hoping we jump on it and bring Patric Young, Sean Kilpatrick and CJ Fair into camp.


----------



## MojoPin

At worst, Randle is a 10-10 guy. At best, he will throw down 20-10 every night. It's a good pick. I'm excited. I hope Kobe chooses to mentor him. Kobe can show him every post move he'll need, and Kobe can also show him how to prepare like a professional athlete. I just really hope KB24 understands the impact that he could have on Julius.


----------



## West44

Haven't been on this board in yrs but had to share my joy.

Randle's an awesome pick! One of the two best in the draft. He and Jabari will be 1-2 in the ROY voting. A starter from day one - around 18 and 10 as a rookie.

Don't get the Wiggins hype at all. Skinny kid and great athlete but Cavs screwed up again.

Also don't think Smart will pan out. Why aren't there other PG's built like linebackers? Reminds me of a guy named Ron Lee from Oregon in the 70's (yeah, i'm old). Bullied guys in college and was the all time Oregon scoring leader. Drafted high and only averaged more the 10 pts once in a 5 yr career. Was jazzed when Boston took him so Mitch wasn't tempted.

My other fav was Stauskas who was surprisingly drafted at 8.


----------



## MojoPin

Jordan Clarkson is a smart, savvy, remarkably tall and athletic point guard prospect, who we projected much higher. He can do a little bit of everything, including create his own shot, but he struggles to knock down perimeter jumpers. He is right-hand dominant and struggles when a physical defender gets in his grill. He struggled through some personal issues during the season, and appears to have untapped potential. -Nick Prevenas


----------



## PauloCatarino

Very, very excited with this pick, even if it was a no-brainer at #7 (considering the guys picked before)...

IF Randle is not involved in a pre-season trade of sorts, the Lakers are set for the future at the PF position. A 19 year old rebounding machine who can score on the post? Hell yeah!

Right now i'm absolutely disregarding the "not much of a defender", "not much range in his shot" bla bla bla. Dude is 19 years old. He WILL improve. But the best is that he WILL help right away. By all acounts, dude can be a 15-10 player right off the bat. That would be just awesome for the rebuilding Lakers.

The Lakers can bank on "potential" when they have the time to develop players (like when they selected Andrew B). But considering the roster is, for the moment, depleted, a "ready-now" player is JUST what the doctor ordered. Pretty excited.

About Clarkson, don't know that much. Gotta read up on him. But by all accounts he was a guy expected to be picked (much) higher, so that's a plus. I also liked the Lakers selecting a big PG with offensive inclination.

All in all, i think this was a great Draft for the franchise.


----------



## Jamel Irief

By far the best player available at #7 . No brainer for the best GM in the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-draft-jordan-clarkson-his-first-media-interview-video/2014/06/26/

Clarkson interview. 

I think he has a good shot of making the team with Meeks, farmar and swagger in limbo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakerholicz: Lakers Rumors: DeAndre Kane, LaQuinton Ross to play for Summer League team. http://t.co/oMoVLOXjQg


...


----------



## elcap15

a couple really good interviews with Randle on the Lakers website:

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/140626juliusrandle_7th


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wow, see this is where I think people's expections get a tad too high.

I fully expect a double digit per-40min rebounding rate immediately from Julius.

Scoring wise, I'd be very (pleasently) surprised by more than 13, MAYBE 14 ppg. Obviously depending on who else is on the roster.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm hoping for 12-13ppg and 7-8rpg from Randle in his rookie year. I now sort of hope we retain Pau (on a $8M/yr, 2yr deal) because I think Randle could learn a lot from him, and the two of them would work well together offensively. Of course, we'd need to balance that out by also adding a guy like Okafor to sure up the defensive end.

I know nothing about Clarkson. Zero.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Jordan Clarkson, drafted by the Wizards, headed to the Lakers
> By Sam Snelling on Jun 26 2014, 11:38p 7
> 
> 
> 
> With the 46th Pick in the NBA Draft, our own Jordan Clarkson was drafted by the Washington Wizards, who were picking for the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> The NBA Draft is stupid. I wrote this already about the Wizards because that's who picked him, but here's my revision about the Lakers:
> 
> With some impressive shooting in the pre-draft workouts, helped by skills coach Drew Hanlen*, Jordan Clarkson started moving himself into a potential first round spot. Jeff Goodman tweeted:
> 
> 
> The improved shooting is what got Clarkson into that conversation for the first round. He was already labeled as a rangy athletic combo guard. He measured out well as a legit 6'5 with long arms and explosive quickness. His ability to potentially grow into a really exciting point guard is what the Lakers found exciting. But the NBA draft is a funny thing however and Clarkson couldn't quite squeak into the first round as a lot of teams, looking to avoid salary cap implications with LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony potentially out there, decided to take young international players that they could "stash" for a few years and not have to pay them.
> 
> Clarkson goes to a team with an aging superstar, in Kobe Bryant, coming off an injury and a team searching for an identity. Is Steve Nash coming back? How much does Pau Gasol still have left? The Lakers have some youth with Kendall Marshall at the Point Guard spot, but Marshall is no world beater and the Lakers are looking for a player to entrench themselves long term at the PG spot. And Clarkson can do that. A big problem though is that a 2nd round selection means that you do not have a guaranteed contract going into the season next year. Clarkson has to overcome that.
> 
> I like this pick because: Clarkson is heading to a team with established leadership in Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol and Steve Nash. All those players are on their last legs but sometimes a little youth can give them legs to extend a career. There are some guys on the roster but nobody that can't be beaten out for a spot. Clarkson is the kind of player than be be a face for the new Lakers.
> 
> I don't like this pick because: LA is a tough market, and a place that can eat the young of any professional franchise. One of Clarksons biggest issues during his time at Mizzou was his ability to play through adversity. Growing up on the court at the Staples Center is center stage and then some. Clarkson has the talent, but he mostly likely won't get to nurse his ability like a delicate flower in that atmosphere. And Kobe is a tough competitor, and sometimes a tougher teammate.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he went later than he'd hoped, he's still high on a lot of people's list of surprises:
> 
> 
> Well, let's hope Borzello is right and Jordan has a long career in Los Angeles.
> 
> *Full disclosure, I coached Drew at Webster Groves High School. Really happy for him as he's a great kid and the hardest worker I've ever met. I probably wouldn't have included that link if I didn't know him.


http://www.rockmnation.com/2014/6/26/5847460/jordan-clarkson-drafted-by-the-wizards-headed-to-the-lakers


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm surprised no one picked up Patric Young or Sean Kilpatrick. Invite them to camp Mitch!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Patric Young is playing for the Pelicans summer league team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Kilpatrick just joined Philly's summer league team. With Bazemore and Henry as backup 2-guard options, I doubt we're looking at a scorer like Kilpatrick.

Kane has some appeal because he's a bigger guy who can play some point. LaQuinton Ross has appeal because he's a SF.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damian Necronamous said:


> I now sort of hope we retain Pau (on a $8M/yr, 2yr deal) because I think Randle could learn a lot from him, and the two of them would work well together offensively. Of course, we'd need to balance that out by also adding a guy like Okafor to sure up the defensive end.


I think he'd be great for Julius' development, but I'm not sure about them playing well together. Not just the lack of rim protection, but that'd be some awful spacing with two guys who live in the paint and aren't consistant outside of 12 feet. 

Let's say we don't get our target FA's, what about going after Spencer Hawes? He's also not a great rim protector, but he could definitely space the floor. I mean, we can all agree that Rob Sacre isn't going to cut it at center. How many good centers are there even left in the league?


----------



## Wilmatic2

Uncle Drew said:


> I think he'd be great for Julius' development, but I'm not sure about them playing well together. Not just the lack of rim protection, but that'd be some awful spacing with two guys who live in the paint and aren't consistant outside of 12 feet.
> 
> Let's say we don't get our target FA's, what about going after Spencer Hawes? He's also not a great rim protector, but he could definitely space the floor. I mean, we can all agree that Rob Sacre isn't going to cut it at center. How many good centers are there even left in the league?


Greg Monroe? Who is a FA.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kilpatrick just joined Philly's summer league team. With Bazemore and Henry as backup 2-guard options, I doubt we're looking at a scorer like Kilpatrick.
> 
> Kane has some appeal because he's a bigger guy who can play some point. LaQuinton Ross has appeal because he's a SF.


I can see Kane and Ross both making the Lakers 15 man roster. I'm excited about Ross. Long, athletic, rangy small forward with a decent outside shot.


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> Greg Monroe? Who is a FA.


could be - with Smith and Drummond on board I don't know that the Pistons would fight too hard to keep him


----------



## PauloCatarino

Julius Randle Introductory Press Conference:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSiE-vEmcKE#t=194


----------



## PauloCatarino

> The Lakers took a risk in drafting former Kentucky forward Julius Randle with the seventh overall pick in the NBA draft.
> 
> While Randle was one of the top freshman in the NCAA, helping the Wildcats to the NCAA championship game before falling to the Connecticut Huskies, he may need to undergo foot surgery before he starts his NBA career.
> 
> The team is hopeful that Randle can start his rookie season without having a screw removed from his right foot, a remnant from a high school injury that required surgery.
> 
> 
> To verify, the Lakers are sending Randle to Indiana on Wednesday to visit with foot specialist Dr. David Porter.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-lakers-julius-randle-foot-specialist-indiana-20140701-story.html

Hmmm.....


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Everything You Need to Know About Lakers Rookie Jordan Clarkson


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2116845-everything-you-need-to-know-about-lakers-rookie-jordan-clarkson

Interesting article, considering i knew nothing of the player.


----------



## Uncle Drew

https://twitter.com/Mike_Bresnahan



> Lakers draft pick Julius Randle does not need surgery on his right foot, foot specialists have determined. He has been cleared to play


Good news. Should see him in summer league.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clarkson does not look Filipino at all.


----------



## ceejaynj

Uncle Drew said:


> https://twitter.com/Mike_Bresnahan
> Lakers draft pick Julius Randle does not need surgery on his right foot, foot specialists have determined. He has been cleared to play


OMG...some good Laker news for a change!


----------



## Wilmatic2

ceejaynj said:


> OMG...some good Laker news for a change!


For some reason, this reminded me of all the times Shaq needed to get surgery on his toe and he would procrastinate until training camp to finally get the procedure done. Hahaha Shaquille, what a guy.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Lakers Nation Interviews Jordan Clarkson (VIDEO)


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-nation-interviews-jordan-clarkson-video/2014/07/07/

Funny to see him denying Lebron James to be his basketball idol. Kobe FTW!


----------

